# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Fundi i Enigmes pellazge-etruske

## Kreksi

Fundi i Enigmes pelalzgo- etruske!

Pellazgët kanë luajtur dikur një rol të madh te Grekët,  Herodoti shpeshëhere i permend ne librat e tij.

Të shperndarë në pjesën më të madhe të greqisë, i shohim që kalojnë në Argolidë, në Arkadië, nga ketu shkojnë në Thesalië, dhe në Azië. ndertojnë disa fortifikata në Hellespont ose Propontidë, pushtojnë vendet e bregdetit Egjeenë në mes të Kaikë dhe vendit te banuar pastaj me Ionienet. Pellazgët i gjejmi në Lezbos, në Dodon, në Etolië, në Akarnanië, në Itali në Ombrië qe pastaj e quajnë Tirrenië, në Trakië, në Atinë, në Lemnos etj...

Ky popull aqë shumë i perhapur në pergjithësi në mesdhe , ky popull që ishte bërë i famshëm për plaçkitje dhe që kishte lënë gjithkahë gjurmë kahë kishte kaluar, kishte zhdukur aqë shumë vende që i kishte pushtuar, që në kohën e Herodotit e Thukididit nuk mbetej më asnjë, as në Azië e as në Europë, vetëm se disa kantone të mjera, disa vende te izoluara që vertetojnë krejtë pakë vend shkelqësinë Pellazge se sa vjetersinë e tyre.

Roli i tyre që lujten mbi skenen botërore më duket i rëndësishëm, qe kam besuar se do t'iu japi vend në këtë Esej mbi kronologjin e Herodotit dhe ky kapitull do të jetë më pakë i vrejtur si një jashtë- vepre  ku babai i historisë,  pra  Herodoti,  i permend shpeshë Pellazgët  por në dy a tre vende ai thotë se Atenienët ishin më origjinë Pellazge.

Ju paraqes pra që ketu  këtë  analiz   për  orogjinën e këtij populli aqë të njohur; ti zbulojmi migracionet e tyre të ndryshme, peraferishtë mundohemi të japim kohën se kur ka ndodhur, dhe në fund të hetojmi se a ishin Atenienët me origjinë Pellazge apo jo ?

Nga erdhen  Pellazgët ?

Është shumë për tu habitur se autori Bosharti i famshëm, që i shihte Fenikasit gjithkund, si nuk i sjelli Pellazgët nga Fenicia ?  Miëpo në munges të tij, Thoams Renésius, dijetar i dalluar, publikoi në Altemburg në vitin 1650, një permbledhje  mbi gjuhën punike "linguae punikae"  ku paraqet në kapitullin II XIV e XV; se si  Fenikasët e popullojnë dikur ishullin e Tasos, afër Thrakës  në  Detin Egje,  dhe qe nga aty  kalojnë pastaj në Atikë dhe nga aty e marrin emrin Pelazgë.

Pika e parë, kjo hipotez bi në kundershtim më atë qe ka cekur Herodoti, babai i historisë dhe të gjithë historianët qe e kanë percjellur këtë deshmin e Herodotit, pra është jashtë dyshimit ?

Kurse të dytin, Thomas Réinesus, mund të themi se nuk ka asnjë autor që e permend këtë se Pellazgët vijnë më origjinê nga Fenicia ku Rénesiusi nuk jep asnjë gjurmë nga citimi i tij, sa për te ju siguruar as Denisi i Halikarnasit e as Lucien nuk thojnê asgjê për këtë origjinë të Pellazgëve.
Më së miri do ishte ti kerkojmi pellazgët në Argolidë, ku autorët e vjetër pajtohen gati se të gjithë se aty ishte origjna  e  Pellazgëve dhe se Inakiusi është prijsi i parë qe ka sundua në Argolidë. Nuk e di se me çfarë emri ishte i njohur ky vndë më parë, mirëpo është e sigurt se nuk mbante kêtê emër qe e permendem si Argolidë. Mirëpo  ka shenja të shumta se quhej Inakië, ne kohën e Inakusit, sipas të dhenave të Etienit te Bizancës,  spjegon se, në kohën e birit te tij, Ferone ende nuk e kishte marrur emrin Argolidë kur ky princi Forone mblodhi banorët  apo kolonet  e parë dhe e themeloi një qytet që i jep emrin Foronike. Femijët e tij u quajten Apis, Eurotas dhe e  bija Niobe. Kjo princesha Niobe, nga Jupiteri ose nga një i panjohur lindi dy djema  që e  quajt Argos dhe Pelasgus. I pari i prej këtyre, Argosi trashegon Apisin,  i ndërron emrin vendit dhe e quan sipas emrit të tij ; Argo-lidë, kurse qyteti i themeluar së pari nga gjyshi i tij Ferone, e   quajti qyteti  Feronikë ku merr emrin Argos. Kjo rrethinë, që ishte krejtë pakë e ujitur, ishte e thatë më një tokê sterile që nuk mjaftonte për t'i ushqyer të gjithë banorët e vendit, një pjesë e këtij populli duhej  të kerkoje toka të reja.
Princi Pellazgus shkon në Arkadië në krye të këtyre avanturierëve  të  tij  rreth vitit -1896 para krishti. Fegje, i biri i Inakusit kishte ngritur aty 18 vite më parë qytetin e Fegjës (Phègée) ky vend nuk quhej ende Arkadië, si e tham, nuk i dihet emri se si e mbante më parë, por dihet se banohej prej një populli barbar (vendas) qe do a themi në paragrafin e ardhshëm.
Pra këta avanturier arrijtën masivishtë, nuk paten veshtirësi që te sundojnë mbi këto popullësi të shperndara që nuk e prisnin një pushtim nga një  sundues   i huaj, u nenshtruan menjehere,  dhe  ketu Pellazgusi mbretnoi në qetësi për shumë vite  ku  i dha emrin ketij vendi Pelazgjië.

Pausaniasi që e jep këtë mendim nuk na bind aqë shumë e tera kjo histori është krijuar sipas deshmis së poetve.
 Pelazgusi sundoi rreth 20 vite, e kishte një djal qe quhej Likaon. Mirëp o ky princi Likaoni ishte i tronditur shumë nga nga traditat e zakonet e pa pelqyera të kËtij popullit të posa pushtuar, ose klima nuk i përshtatej; ose thjeshtësija apo paparshtatshmeria ne karakterin e tij, vendosi që të shperngulet nga ky vend i pushtuar dhe te vendose diku tjetër. keshtu qe në këtë kerkim, derisa behej gati të ikte nga kjo tokë, lajmi kishte ardhur se, Thesalia qe deri atëhere ishte liqe, as një termeti te fuqishëm, aqë tronditës sa qe mali Ossa ishte ndarë nga mali Olimpi !Ujërat që e kshin vershuar këtë luginë të bukur ishin zbrazur permes kësaj hapjes dhe ky vend shumë shpejt u zbraz dhe i teri u tha, menjëherë popuj të tërê per rreth zbulojnë këtëo fusha të medha qe i priste kjo fushê e zbrazet popuj fqinjë te vinin dhe ta kultivonin atë.
Kjo ndodhi para se te vdiste Pelazgusi, i cili perfiton këtë rast qe iu premtonte ardhmeri kjo tokë vjergje e bekuar per te gjithë popujt per rreth mirëpo askush nuk kishte guximin t'ia merrte Pelazgusit i cili tani më e kishte pervetsuar...

I biri i tij Likaoni, ishte ende i ri për te percjellur keshillat e babait të tij, i lë babain e tij Pelazgusin në Arkadië, i merrë pas vehtes pelazgët aventurier dhe shkon në Haemonië, e popullon një pjes te këtij vendit që është në mes të Olimpit dh Pene, ne pernedim qe kufizohet me malin Poeus dhe ne lindje deri te deti Egje, ketu formohet Pelagiotidë, njohur më vonë me emrin Magnezi, kjo ngjarje ka ndodhur perafersishtë rreth vitit -1883 para Krishti.

Edhe me të vjetër se Hëna...?

Arkadianët, a ishin Pellazgë ?


Pelazgusi e mori me vete në Haemonië edhe Pellazgë tjerë qe e kishin percjellur qe nga Argolida, dhe atje në Argolid më nuk kishte mbetur asnjê prej tyre vetem barbaret e hershem vndas qe kishin jetuar aty edhe më parë, të pakët ishin pellazgë qe kishin mbetur aty ne mesin e vendasëve, kishin ndertua shtepi dhe me ne fund shkrihen me banoet e tjerë me shumicë barbare.

Nuk dyshohet pra qe nuk kishin mbetur në Arkadië edhe një pjesë e vogël e Pellazgëve, sepse edhe herodoti e citon ne një vend se Arkadiano-Pellazgët themelojnë kolonit e tyre në Ioniene, ne brigjet lindore te detit Egje* ne Ionine e famshme te Homerit. Pra një kolonie autoktone Arkadiane me një pakicë aleatesh pellazgësh. Me këtë citim nga Herodoti deshmohët se të gjithë Arkadianët nuk ishin me origjnë pelalzge por vetm një pakicë prej tyre.

Ndersa Likaoni, i biri i Pelazgosit mbeti dhe sundoi mbi barbaret ne Arkadië, poashtu edhe i biri i tij Niktimusi.

Sundimi i Niktimusit nuk zgjati shumë ai mbijetoi një revolucion që ndrroi pamjen e vendit. Avanturier të tjerë, të ardhur nga Argolida e pushtuan Arkadinë krejtë lehte njashtu si e kishte marrur ne dor edhe pelazgusi 70 vite më parë. Keta pushtues nga Argolida kishin për udheheqës Arkasin, qe ishte i biri i Orkomenusit, si e thotë Duris në librin e tij historia e Maqedonisë, se ky Arkasi nuk ishte as i biri i Zeusit e as nipi i Likaonit nga e bija e tij Kalfisto, pra ky Arkasi ishte ai që i dha emrin banorëve te Arkadisë dhe të gjithë Arkadienëve, i cili ishet nisur si avanturier nga Argolida deh pas një lufte barbaret apo vendasit e Arkadisë e humbin luftën dhe u vunë nën sundimin e pushtuesve te ardhur nga Argolida ne krye me Arkasin deh per deshmi, Aristoti permend në republikene Tegeatëve këtë ngjarje. Pa ky pushtim ndodhi rreth vitit 1834 para Krishti.

Pa dyshim së bëhet fjalë për antikitetin e hershëm, behet fjalë pra per kohen 222 vite para se te vinte Danaii në Argos, 264 vite para sundimit te Sekropit në Atikë, dhe 285 vite para se te vinte kadmosi në Beotië.
Mirëpo a mund ta quajmi këtë periudh aqë të lashtë sipas ideve aqë kok-trasha e feminore sipas epitetit nga Prosélenes, se gjoja keto ngjarje qe i permendem më siper kanë ndodhur "pasi qe është dukur hëna" ?

Ky term i shtrembruar për pellazgët qe thuhej se "ishin aty para hënes" iu ka ka dhënë rast një numri tê madh të përrallave nga të autoret e vjeter e mbi të gjitha preku edhe autoret modern, qe ketu duhet ti themi dy fjalë;

Në mesin e ketyre autorve te fundit, te kohes së tanishme, janë gjetur disa të cilët harrojnë se Azia ishte djepi i botes së qytetrimit, aty ku me doren e tij Perendia e kishte formuar njeriun e parë, ku pastaj nga aty njerzit ishin shtuar, pastaj ishin lidhur pas lloj lloj krimi deri sa vjen tek pasioni i fundit i Perendisë dhe një ditë ua kthenë shpinen njerzve, e mbulon tërë tokën më të gjithë banorët e tij, shpeton vetëm familja e Noês i cili e popullson perseri tokën, mirëpo këta filozof harrojnë se keto te verteta se, duke u munduar t'iu japin ngjajshmërin me mburrjet të marra të Arkadianve duke pretenduar se jo vetem se ishin populli më i vjetër i tokes por edeh me tej, duke pretenduar se keta ishin më të vjetêr, para se te egzistonte Hëna !

Pra në këtë shekullin që krenohemi më shkelqësinë e tij "lumiérë" apo drita ku në gjirin e kësaj "kompanies së dritës së dijetarve" është riprodhuar ky fenomen i çuditshëm i këtij hymni "....
Ishte një opinion në pergjithsi i marrur nga një Arkadien siç ishte zoti Dionis nëper mes të "Kalimit të Esejt të tij mbi Kometat, ku në faqen 184, pretendon se të parët e tij kishin banuar Tokën, para se Toka e kishte satelitin e saj Hënën...

"Ky opinion për Arkadienet pellazgë është perhapur pêrmes Lucien"

Këto ndjenja janë të pa imagjinueshme nga nga ky filozofi i famshëm q¨ka guxuar ti pershkruaj !
Më mirê do t'ishte për te t'ua leje këtë rrefim autorve të mjerë që fabrikojnë shigjeta më ç'fardo druri për ti dobësuar provat e besueshme, e mbi të gjtha, nuk ështê dashur ta injoroje rregullin e Astrologjisë, që ështê nder Veprat e Lucianit, por që nuk është e ketij autori, mirêpo enjë shkruesi të dobët, se nese këta Arkadieno -Pellazgët e quajnë vehten më të vjeter se sa Hëna uhet te jetê nga injoranca e tyre dhe krye naltësija e kanë thënë këtê marri..."

Dodona Pellazgjike, para -pellazge ?

Aristoti,  filozof qe  bashkangjiste  me   vehte  te  gjithë dijetaret e  kohës dhe  para  tij, ka sygjeruar  që  të kemi  kujdes nga  përrallat, ose  nga  krijimi  i ndonjë  princi imagjiner, te  jemi pra   te  arsyeshem  nga  keto epitetet.  Aristoti na  mëson ne Republiken e  Tegeatëve se  ky vendi qe  e quajmi  sot   Arkadia, dikur  ishte i banuar  nga  Barbarët, ku Arkadienët duke perfituar  nga  ërrsira  e  natës i sulmojnë   barbarët  para se të ngitet  Hëna, deh   keshu  e  ksihin  fituar  luften  kunder   barbarëve, duke i  larguar  nga  vendi.
ketu pra  shohim  origjinen e vertete te  ketij  epitetit  se  gjoja  "pellazgët   ishin  me  te  vjeter  se s a  Hëna"...
Keto  fjalë  të pakta deshmojnë  se; 1).  Pellazgët  dhe Arkadianët  nuk ishin  Autokton ne  keto  troje por  te  ardhur.

2).Qe  keta popuj kishin  marrur  keta   emra te  vjeter pasi qe  vendosen ne   kete vend.

3). Dhe  se banorët  e ketij vendi  nuk  ishin pelalzgë  por  Barbarë  por  qe   Aristoti nuk e  thotë emrin e tyre.
Mirepo  te  ndalemi pakë  dhe  te   mirremi me  sypozime; E  sikurse keta   Arkadianët  të ishin  Pellazgë, njashtu   si  propozohet  ne  disa  Memure qe   lexohen gjatë  një  koloku  te  shoqerisë  së  shkenctarëve, ku  sipas  tyre   Arkadia  ishte  djepi i i  hyjnive  të  Greqisë, dhe se  ky vend  sherbente si  tetaer i  nderhyrjeve te  tyre te   shkelqyera  ne  ketë  regjion ?

Te  sypozojmi  edhe me tej  se me autorin  e ktyre  Memuareve që  kolonia   Thesaliane është me e vonshme   si e pam   me  siper,  dikur ishte ketu nje  liqe  i  madh, dhe e pame  se  si u  instaluan   Pelazgët  ne krye  me Pelazgusin   ne  keto  fusha  pjellore  posa  u thanë, dhe  pasi  vendosen  ketu  sollen  kultin e   Perendive, të  mbshtjellur me  lloj  lloj  imagjinate, dhe  nga Thesalia,  toka  e   fushës  si  tokë pjellore  qe  u bënë   zotnues, nga  ketu  ata  këtê  kult  e  perhapin njehere ne Dodon, ku  pastaj   edhe   shkojnë e vendosen ?
Pra kush  mundet  te  njohi  besimin e  pellazgëve  qe  u  vendosen në  Dodon ?

Është e vertetë  se  ata   iu   drejtonin  lutje permes  ketij  oraklit   te  njohur, perendive  te tyre, iu   falnin  sakrifica, flijime, mirepo  ende   nuk i kishin  dhënë  emrin  ketij  vendi  as  ketij  orakli....asnjerit  pernedi   sepse  asnjehere  nuk i kishin  degjuar   se  si  quheshin  keto perendi..

Pellazgët  e  degjuan  këtë  emrin e   Dodones krejtë  vonë, vetem  pasi  qe   keta  emra  u  sollen nga Egjipti.

Ishin  aqë  te  pa  bindur  në  pranimin  e emrit  Dodona  qe  vinte  nga  egjipti   sa  që se  pari  e pyeten  oraklin e   shenjtë para  se  te  pranonin.
Nese  Pellazgët nuk kishin ne  këtë kohë asnjë  njohuri  rreth përrallave  te  Arkadianëve  vendas,  kjo  do  thotë  se  pellazgët nuk ishin  Arkadianë  por banor  autokton, para  pellazgë.

E sa  iu perketë përrallave, qe  ua   mveshim  origjinën  Arkadiane, per te   provuar  vjetersinë e ketij populli, te   flasim me plote  dhimbje, se  ne Arkadië  Reja e lindi Jupiterin  dhe Neptunin,  etj...deri tek  Homeri, Sa i perketë  Homerit, ky poet qe  i ka  çendisur  me  mjeshtri  vargjet  e  tij  nga  e  gjithë  mitologjia  e kohës  së  tij, nuk e   permend  askund  keto Perendi.

Kemi  prova pra  se  vendi  i  quajtur   Arkadië  nuk ishte  i banuar  më Pellazgë   por me  para  pellazgë, ndryshe  te   quajtur  nga  autoret  grekë, barbarë.

2). Invadimi  i popullit pellazgë  në  këtê  vend  ishte  krejtë i shkurtër,

3). Që  pellazgët nuk  e  sherbyen  mitologjinë dhe  largë  saj  nuk ishin as   krijues  te  saj, por  e  pershtaten   kultin Egjiptian  vetëm sipas autorizimit  te  oraklit  të Dodones.
Si e pam  më  siper, Pellazgët hyjnë  në  Haemonië ne  krye  me shefin e tyre   Pelazgus,se  si i  pushton keto  toka, se  si  zbaton  ligje, si e ka krijuar  një  qeverisje, të  ndarë  nga tjerë popuj    sipas  natyres  së vendit, deh te   koncentruar  ne  vehten e tyre, pellazgët   nuk kishin  asnjë perzierje më popujt  tjerë  fqinjë ! Ky  zhvillim pellazgjikë nuk  prezentonte asgjë intereesante  dhe  nuk ua shtonte vemendjen fare  fqinjeve  te tyre, barbarve, keshtu qe  historia  nuk na  ka  transmetuar  asgjë   interesante  per ta sikur  mos  te  ishte  versulur kjo hordhi  e re Pellazge qe e  ndryshoi krejtësishtë vendin.

Pra këta pellazget e  ardhur, ne krye  me  shefin e tyre Pellazgusin, Akajusin e  Ptiusin, qe te tre  djem  të Neptunit  e   te Larisës, e pushtojnë Thesalinë  dhe i   dëbojnë nga  vendi kolonët e vjetër  qe   edhe keta pellazgët kolon, ishin te   ardhur nga Argolida, q  ishte një  vend  malor, i thate  dhe  toke  sterile...
dhe  nuk  mund ti  ushqenet  banorët  e   saj.

Keta  tre vllëzër, me siguri  rridhnin  nga  një  familje  mbretnore, nuk  mund t   bheshin mbreter  asnjëri  prj tyre,  sespe  lindja  e tyre  ishte  iligjitime,   keshtu  qe  u  sulen  te  gjenin  toka   te  reja.  per  ti  realizuar  ambicjet   e tyre   dhe te  krijonin një shtet  te   tyre.

Pushtimi  i Pellazgusit  nuk u  fshi nga   memoria  e  popullit  te Argolidës, qe  nuk  sherbyen  fare  në këtëo njohuri   per  dijen  tonë.Heamonia atyre iu  beri  te  mundur te  pasuroheshin  me  keto   fusha  te  reja dhe te  korrurat, iu   ofroi siguri edhpse  nuk  mund t'iu   rezistonin  pellazgëve në fillim, Mirëpo   duke  parë interesin e madh  tek kjo tokë  pjellore, Argolidet e pushtuan  kete   tokë, pra Haemoninë, Thesaline  e  ardhshme, dhe  pelalzgët  u shperndanë   në të   gjitha anët...pas 156 vite   qendrimi ne  keto  toka.

Të  dëbuar e të shperndar kjo koloni  Pellazge, pa ditur  se  ku te  shkonin,  perpos  disave  qe  kishin  shkuar ne   Thespoti, në Dodon. Kjo është  e  vertetë   se  asnjë autor nuk  fletë  për këtë  terheqjen e pellazgëve nga Thesalia  në  Dodon, mirëpo  mund te  marrim një  citm   nga Herodoti de një  tjetër  nga Denisi i  Halikarnasit; Herodoti  fletë  për një   femër  Egjiptiane, qe ishte shitur  si   skllëve dhe  ishte  quar në Thespotië,  mësojmi  se ky  vend  quhej  Pelazgia,

Si e  e ka  ditur  kjo fëmër egjiptiane  se  ai vend  quhej  Pelazgi, kur  pellazgët  nuk ishin vendosur ende  aty   ne Thespoti ?

Nuk e  gjejmi  ne  asnjë vend  qe nag kur   u  vendosen aty  perveq se  ne  kohen   kur  iken nga Thesalia, pra  nga ky   sulmi  apo  revolta  e  Argolidëve  dhe i   dëbuan  kolonit e vjetra  pellazge !

Kurse  Dionisi i Halikarnasit qe  se  si   e spjegon  këtë; "Kur  Deukalioni e dëboi    kolonin  e dytë  të Pellzgëve, shumica   e tyre  u  terhoqen në Dodon, pranë   prindërve të  tyre"  Si  shihet  ketu  në  Dodonë paska patru  edhe një koloni   tjetër  Pellazge qe  kishin  zënë  vend   më  heret në Dodon, pra ata  qe ishin  shperngulur  nga Thesalia.

Nëse  e vrejmi mê  kujdes ketu errësirën e  perhapur mbi  këto kohëra të vjetra  gjendemi shumë  të knaqur kur gjejmi  një  pikë ndriçimi nga  ku  mund  ti qesim  hapat e  pasigurtë.
Kjo  kolonia  e  re  Pellazge  u  rritë dhe  u  zhvillua  gjatë  njê periudhe  prej  pes  gjeneratave; mirêpo, duke  filluar nga  e  gjashta  gjenerat, do  thotë  rreth  vitit -1541 para Krishti,   pellazgët u  dëbua nga nga  Dodona nga populli  i quajtur Kurretë dhe Lelegë, te  quajtur prej  kesaj   kohes  Etolienë, qe  vinin nga  rrethina  e Parnasit  ne  krye  me  shefin e  tyre Deukalionin, i biri i  Prometeut !

Nga  kjo kohë pelalzgët  shperndahen  në  vende  te  ndryshme.
Ky invadim i papritur nga Deukalioni  nuk  iu lejoj më  pellazgëve  që  të kthehen perseri  nga  kishin  ikur.

Një  pjes  e tyre  kaloi  nga Thespotia  nê Kretë, të tjerë  në një  pjes  të  Cikladave, disa prej tyre shkoi ne  Histieotide, disa  në  Beosië  dhe  Fokidë, disa kaluan  edhe në Azië, i  pushtuan  brigjet  e Hellespontit, poashtu  edhe në  Lesbos, mirëpo  shumica u  kthyen  perseri ne Dodon pranë njerzve te  tyre, qe  ishin ardhur  aty më  parë  si e  spjeguam, kolonia  e vjeter  pellazgjike.
Po e  percjellim  edhe njëhere  Denis Hallikarnasin;  ky  historian  duke ptur  frikë  se  largohej më  këtê  rrefim nga  qellimi i tij, nuk e  thotê asnjê  fjalë  më shumë per keto  migrcione te ndryshme.
Ti kthehemi tani se ç'thon  autor tjerë, rreth kesaj  qeshtjes  se  migracioneve  pellzge, tek  Straboni si  dhe te tjerë...

Diaspora pellazge në Egje

Straboni  na  thotë se Pelazgët themeluan një koloni në  ishullin e  Kretës duke  u  mbeshtetur  tek Homeri në Odisea. Uliksi  kur ai  i fletë  Penelopes për  udhtimin e  tij  të  gjatë, i  tregon se banorët e Kretës nuk  flisnin të gjithë  një  gjuhë të njejtë, kishte Atenien, Kretua  indigjen, që  ishin  burra  krenar, kishte  Sidonien dhe Dorien  që keta ishin  të ndarë  në  tre fise  dhe  "madheshtorët  Pellazgë."

Pellazgët kur  arrijnë  në  Kretë pas  invadimit  te  Deukalionit  si  e  cekem më siper, rreth vitit 1541  para krishti, nuk  kishin ardhur  në  numer  të madh  ketu në Kretë  siç e vrejmi  nga  deshmia e Homerit, numrohen te  fundit. Ne  ketë ishullin e kretës   ata e  ruajten lirinë e  tyre  gati  per një shekull, asnjë  popullsi nuk  sundonte mbi tjetren, derisa  pas 125 vite  qe  nga  debimi i tyre  nga Thesalia  dhe  i  tërë  Ballkani i sotêm, aty rreth vitit 1415 para Krishti, kur Tektamusi, i biri i Dorusit  ose  nipi i Hellenit, zbret  ne Kretë  më  Eolienët, i nënshtron  të gjithë këta popuj  e mbretron  mbi ta.

Pellazgët  asnjëherë  nuk perziheshin më  tjerët. Në Kretë më  nuk iu  gjendet  asnjë  shenjë pas  ketij  citimi për Pellazgët, tek asnjë  historian  tjetër.

Populli fqinjë i Silicienëve të fushës së Trojadês ishin  Pellazgë, siç e këndon Homeri, "Hipotis printe  trupat e famshëm Pellazge" qe  "jetonin  në fushën pjellore  të Larisës, e njihnin per  prijs  te  tyre Hipopotuan  dhe Pikeusin, i  dalur  nga Marsi dhe  i biri i Pelazgut Letus, qe rridhte nga Teutamisi. Më këtê Straboni deshmon peermes vargjeve tê Homerit se Pellazgët jetonin në  kufi  më Silicienêt dhe quheshin Lirnesienë qe shtrihej ng Kaikê  deri nê kufi më Ioninë në Azië, do thotë ne  vendiin ku prej kohesh jetojnê  tani Eolienët qe vendosen këtu në këtë regjion qe  kur Deukalioni i kishte  debuar  nga Thesalia  si e  vrejtem e siper...
Pasi që  këta pellazgët ishin armiq  të Akejve, ose  grekêve, kêta iu shkojnê në ndihmë Trojanëve. Mirëpo 567 vite  pasi që ishin dêbuar nga Thesalia e Dodona si e  pamê lartë, e 96 vite pas  ramjes  së Trojës, janë  tê  detyruar  t'ua  leshojnê  vendin Eolienëve te cilêt ishin shumê  më  te  fuqishëm, keshtu qe  së bashku  me Dorianët pushtojnë  një pjesë  të Azisë së Vogël  duke  i  dêbuar Lelegêt  dhe Pellazgët nga  vendi qe  ishin aty  prej më së 567 vite q  nga ikja  e tyre  nga Thesalia.

Pellazgët i  gjejmi edhe  më herêt  se  lufta e  Trojês në Sizikë, në  kohën e Argonautëve, do thotë rreth vitit 1350 qe  quheshin  më  emrin Dolionë. Kur marrrin  veshë  se keta Argonautët ishin  pasardhes  të Thesalianêve  ku më anijen e  tyre  kalonin aty pari, pêr  t'iu  hakmarrur  i  sulmuan...mirêpo mbreti i Sizikês  nderhynë dhe vritet ne  këtë  nderhyrje. Më vonë në  Sizikë arrijnë edhe  pellazgë  tê tjerë, qe  quhen  në  histori  pellazgët  Tirrenien, të  cilët  dëbohën  nga Tirrenia nga Lidianët, strehohên në Atikë; nga  Atikë kalojnë në Lemnos, do thotê  se  ishin dëbuar  pas shumë  kohesh dhe disa prej  tyre terhiqen në Sizikë. Këta Tirrenienet  e  ardhur  nga Lidia iu  bashkangjiten ketyre  banorêve që  më  heret  ishin ardhur  aty dhe kshtu  formohet si  popull i perbashkët  e  quhen Pellazgë. Edhe  ketu  perseri  kolonit  greke iu  afrohên Cizikut dhe  dal  ngadale disa  shkrihen ne  ta  e disa  prej  tyre zhvendosen  dhe  iu  humbin  gjurmët  nga ky vendë.

Si  shihet më siper,  e  kemi permendur  se sipas  Denis Halikarnasit, Pellazgët  shperngulen në Beotië, këtë e  deshmon  edhe Straboni kur  thotë se "Pellazgët  iu  bashkangjiten Trakëve, themelojnë  një  kanton të tyre rreth  vitit 1536, pra, pasi që ishin dëbuar  nga Thesalia  nga Deukalioni, kthehen perseri në Betië, 60 vite pas  ramjes  së Trojês, do  thotë në vitin 1210 para krishti. Kur  kthehën Beotianët  nga Thesalia  i  dëbojnë  këta Pellazgët  qe ishin  vendosur  në një kanton  të  tyre.

Pellazgët  atëhere  duke  mos  patur  ku  të  shkojnë gjëjnë  strehim pranë  Pellazgëve tjerë, Tirrenienëve  që kishin ardhur para  një  viti në Atikë ku  Atenienët  këtyre iu  kishin dhuruar tokë për rreth  malit Himet.
Denisi i Halikarnasit shton  ketu se disa prej  Pellazgëve  që  ishin dêbuar  nga Deukalioni qysh në  vitin 1541 para Krishti, ishin  vendosur  në Histieotidë,  por në pjesen e Magnezisë, ne  rrethinen e Olimpit mirëpo as  aty  nuk  qëndrojnë të qetë  se vijnë Lapitët dhe i  dëbojnë nga Magnezia si e  thotë  dhe Hieronim.

Ishulli i Lesbosit iu sherbeu  si Azil Pellazgëve që kishin  ikur  nga Thesalia.  Ishte një ishull i shkretë qe  quhej  Issa,  duke u  mbeshtetur  në  provat se  perballë saj ishte AntiIsa, ishulli tjetër  me i vogël, pra, pasi  erdhen ketu në  Lesbos Pellazgët, ketij ishulli i mbeti  emri Pellazgis. Sipas  të  gjitha  gjasave,  këta  ishin ata Pellazgët  qe  kishin ikur  nga Silicia,  pra ishin  Lirnosët e  Homerit të shtyer  nga  Eolienët gjejnë strehim në këtë ishull.

Sidoqoftë, këta Pellazgët e Lesbosit asnjëhere  nuk  ia arrijten  të  bëhen të  fuqishëm, se  si  e  shohim edhe  400  vite  pas qendrimit  te tyre në  këtë ishull, perseri  të ndjekur nga  Eolianët  që vijnë dhe vendosen ketu  dhe e themelojnë  qytetin e tyre  Lesbos. Pellazgët  terhiqen në  periferi të qytetit të  shperndarë dhe e izoluar....

Diaspora Pellazge nga Dodona kalon  në Italië

E  kemi  thënë që në  fillim të  paragrafit  të  fundit se shumica  më e   madhe e Pellazgëve  që ishin dëbuar  nga  Thesalia gjëjnë  strehim në Dodon  dhe   se nuk qendruan  aty kohë  të  gjatë,   kishin vrejtur  së shpejti që  ishin nën  mirëmbajtjen e  banorve të vjetër të  Dodonës  dhe se vendi  nuk  mund  ti  vinte në ndihmë  për  ti mbajtur  të   gjithë  këta  refugjatë mbi supet  e  tyre,  prandaj zhvendosen nga  aty,  pas një   konsultimi  të një  orakli, shkojnë në  Italië,  që  quhej  toka e Saturnit !

 Pasi që ishin pajisur më një numër  të  konsiderushëm të  anijeve, kalojnë detin  Jonianë, me  qellim  që  të zbarkojnë sa  më  afër bregudetit  të Italisë, mirëpo  pasiqë nuk e  njihnin mirë  vendin, një  stuhi e ardhur nga Mesdheu i drejton  drejtë  veriut  të  Adriatikut  dhe perfundojnë në  dalje  të   lumit  Po në  Italië.
Aty posa  zbarkojnë,  pranë anijeve të tyre  mbesin   të  gjithë  ata  që  nuk kishin mundësi   të perballonin lodhjen e  metejshme, por  edhe për të siguruar terheqjen nëse  ndermarrja  e tyre në  toka  të reja nuk  do kishte sukses.
Keta  që mbetën në dalje të lumit  Po,  ngelen aty  pêr një kohë, ndertuan një  fortifikim prej  gurve dhe   duke  parë që  askush nuk i trazonte,  themeluan një  qytet dhe e  quajten  Spina, sipas emrit te gjirit ku  u ndalen.

Ky qytet luajti  pêr një  kohë  të   shkurtër rëndêsi të  madhe në  zhvillim   dhe  prosperitet ndër  të  gjitha qytetët  tjera  të  detit Jonienë  dhe mbeti një  kohë të  gjatë zotnuese e këtij  deti...
Mirëpo më në fund populli fqinjë autokton  një  ditë i sulmon ashpër,  keta e lshojnë   qytetin, terhiqen në drejtim të pa njohur  !
Keshtu perfundoi kjo koloni  e këtij  grupi të Pellazgëve  që kishte  hyr në  Itlië.
Ndërsa  Pellazgët  e tjerë që  kishin  marrur  rrugën e shkurtër  tokësore  nga  delta e lumit  Po, si e pam  më lartë,  këta,   kaluan malet dhe arrijtën në  tokat  e  Ombrisve.  Këta  Ombrisët  dikur  ishin një popull  i vjetër e i fuqishëm, që perfshinte në  Italië një siperfaqe  të konsiderushme !

Ishin  fqinjë  të Aborigjenëve  ku Denisi  i Halikarnasit  mendonte se  ishin të  njëjtë  si Enotrienët.
Pellazgët, posa arrijnë ne  kêto toka,  marrin një pjes  të tokes  së  tyre,  por  edhe  disa  qyteteve  për  rreth.
Posa moren  këtë  lajm,   Ombrisët   mbledhin  forcat  tyre dhe sulen në   drejtim  të Pellazgëve. Të  rrezikuar   për  rreth nga  armiqët, Pellazgët   terhiqen tek Aborigjenët. Por  as këta të  fundit  nuk ishin më  të butë  se  Ombrisët  fare,  tubohën dhe dojnë  ti  sulmojnë,  derisa Pellazgët ishin  të pa  armatosur,  shkojnë drejtë  tyre, duke  mbajtur  në   dor degë  të ullirit në  shenjë lutjes.

Kjo sjellje  e urtë e tyre qarmatosi  Aborigjenët dhe  iu ndanê  toka   Pellazgëve dhe  bëjnëaliancë me ta kundër  Sikulëve që këta i ngacmonin  më  luftëra  të  shpeshta.

Tokat  që  ua kishin ndarë Pellazgëve   nuk mjaftonin për  të gjithë këtë   popull, i sulmuan Ombrisët, së  bashku   më Aborigjenët  dhe ua  marrin një  pjes   të  vendit. Gjithnjë më ndihmën e  Aborigjenve u bënë  të  fuqishëm  i   sulmojnë edhe  Sikulët më  një sulm  të  ashpër sa qê  Sikulët i humbin shpresat,  mbledhin gratë e fëmijêt e tyre,  arin  dhe  tërë pasurin  që  posedonin  dhe  ua  lshojnë  vendin Pellazgëve. Kjo  ka  ndodhur sipas  të dhenave të Tukididit,  tre  shekuj më  vonë se  sa  Grekët   kishin  filluar të   vendosin  kolonin e  tyre të parë  në Sicili.

Kjo koloni greke ështê  ajo e udhëhequr   nga Teuklesi, ku  mê  kêtê  rast   themelon qytetin e  parë Naksos  në  Sicili, do thotë rreth vitit 769 para  krishti, dhe  duke llogaritur kthimin per  tre shekuj mbrapa, percaktohemi  se   Sikulët  arrijten në  Sicili, duke u  mbeshtetur  nê  të  dhenat e historianit  Teukles, ata  erdhen në Sicili në vitin  1059, para krishti.

Mjerishtë, na  vjen keq   për  këtë   hipotez  por  në  këtë kohë nuk kishtë më   fare Pellazgë në  Italië  sespe  kishin  ikur të gjithë në Atikë, para 30  vitësh.Kjo do  thotë  se  Sikulët   terhiqen në  Sicili edhe  më  herët  se  koha  që na e  paraqet Tucididi.Dhe  pêr   këtë arsyje kemi vendosur  te  marrim  deshmin e Denisi Halikarnasit,  i  cili duke  u mbeshtetur në deshmi tê Helanikusit të Lesbosit, i  cili e  vendos shpernguljen e Sikulëve tri  gjenerata para  luftës  së Trojës, do thotë,   26  vite të sundimit  të Alkionisit në Argos, ndersa  tjerê autor  si Filistusi  i  cili e  vendos  shpernguljen e Sikulve 80  vite  para luftês së Trojës, pra  rreth  vitit 1550  para Krishti, me nje  ndryshim prej  20 vitesh.

Si e  tham, asnjêherë deri ketu  Pellazgët  nuk kishin ndriquar se sa në  kêtê  vendin  qê  pushtojnê  prej  Sikulëve. Gjithçka iu  shkonte mbarë sipas deshirës  sê  tyre, mirëpo  kjo  arritje e tyre krijon edhe aspirata tjera...

Diaspora Pellazgjike kthehet në Greqi

Asnjëhere  deri ketu pellazgêt nuk   shkelqyen sa  në këtë vend  qe  ua  moren  Sikulêve, ku keta te  fundit e tham, iken  nê Sicili dhe atje  krijuan  vendin e  trye te  ri  qe  edhe sot  quhet   Sicilia...
Gjithçka  pellazgêve  u shkonte  per   dore në Itali, nê rrethin e Toskanës, por   prapë,  as  ketu nu  qendrojnë si  duhet   se kajta=etja  për  të patur  ehe  mê  shumë pasuri i shtyri  deri tek humbja  e  kontrolit !
Një komb i cili është  bujar  ai   pajtohet  më  vetvehten e tij se ishte i  mirë,  derisa  kundershtari e trajton më   nenqmim, ai  mbushet  me ndjenja  hakmarrese  dhe  pret  momentin e duhur  qe ky  pezem  te shpertheje njê ditë  herdo kur...

Ky rast  nuk  vonoj  dhe  erdhi !

Pellazgët  mbetën të  tronditur  nga këto  fatkeqësi tê jashtëzakonshme  qe  ju  erdhi si një dënim  nga perenditë !
Fushat e  tyre  pjellore mê nuk  dhuruan  s  një kokërr  drithë, sikur se  perendia  donte ti ndeshkoje  nga egersija  tyre   ndaj  fqinjeve te tyre  ose ndoshta  vetë  toka  më nuk  prodhonte  fryte  tê duhura  per  nevojat e  të  gjithë ketij populli  qe ndoshta  mungonin  kultivues ?
Një  uri  e  tmerrshme  kaploi  vendin e  tyre, erdhen pastaj smundjet ngjitëse  që   moren një pjes  të mirë të  rinisë që  ishte shpres e  ketij  populli.
Tani qinjët  e tyre  që  ndjenin se   momenti i hakmarrjes  kishte ardhur, i  sulmuan papritmas  dhe i shkatrruan  krejtësishtë !
Pellazgët  mê  nuk ia  arriten  të  bashkohën, u shperndanë nê të  gjitha  anët, perveqse një numri të  vogël  që   mbeti ende pêr një kohë nê Italië, nën   kujdesin e  ktyre  Aborigjenêve.
Ata që shpetuan  iu  drejtuan  orakulit   për  të  nxjerrur  kêshillat e  duhura se   ç'duhej të  benin  pêr  të mbijetuar.
Pergjigjëja e  Oraklit ishte e  prerê;   nuk i kishin  zbatuar  ligjet  e  detyruara nga  perendia, qe  ua kishte  kerkuar njê dimë, borgj, me  dhurim  bagêtie  dhe  drithera, por as kjo nuk iu  ndihmoj  pellazgêve, perseri uria dhe   smunja  i dermoi.

Mê nê  fund  u mblodhen tê  gjithê   populli në njê  kuvend  të   pergjithêshêm, pêr  tê diskutuar  rreth   pergjigjêjes  sê  orakulit.

Posa  u  tubuan në  kuvend, njëri  prej   pleçve te  tyre  nga  ky  kuvend  u ngrit   në  këmbë e  ju tha  te  tjerve  se  nuk  e  keni kuptuar  si duhet  pergjigjêjen  qe  na  ka shprehur  Orakuli !

Ai  kerkon  edhe  një shperblim  tê   fëmijve tonë, iu  thotë plaku i urtë.

Mendimet   rreth  flijimit të fëmijve  nisen  deri tek shperberja  e ketij   kuvendi, por  edhe njêhere  dergojnê   prifterit  e tyre  paar orakulit  por  perseri  pergjigjëja  e  Perendisê ishte;  te  ju  falen  femjet !

Pelalzgët  tani ishin të  detyruar, ose   te  japin këtë  sakrificë  ose  të  lêshonin vendin, nuk iu  kishte  mbetur  tjetër...

Kryepleçnarêt  kishin  vendosur  që të  braktisin  vëndin, ehepse shumica   rrefyzonin, por ne nderkohê  vjen edhe   një e papritur  në  mesin e  kêsaj   fatkeqsije  që  nuk  mundë  ti   perballonin...

Lidianët dhe  shefi i tyre Tirrenus,  njëri prej djemve të mbretit, ishte  detyruar  të  merrte  detin dhe  tê  lshonte Lidinë qe  e kishin  kapluar   edhe këtë  vend të Azisë së  Vogël  thatësirat  dhe uria, pas  shumê   peripecish  zbarkojnë  në  Italië në   tokat e Ombrisëve.

Dihet  se  Denisi i Halikarnasit  e   qfaqë këtë deshirë, duke iu  kundervuar   ides  së Herodotit  që thoshte  se  Tirrenienêt  nuk ishin  Lidian  por   autokton tê Italisë, edhepse është i  vetmi autor që  e thotê  këtë, por   Taciti, autori tjtër  na e  raporton njê  dekret nga Etruskët që i jep  vulen  ndjenjave te  Herodotit. Sidoqoftë, kêta   Tirrenienët  apo Lidianët,  zbarkojnë në  token e Ombrisë  në Italië  rreth  vitit  1341 para Krishti, ose  njê  shekull para  luftês  së  Trojës.

Pellazgët që ishin të lodhur nga  fatkeqsit  e mëparshme  si dhe  migrimet   e  shumta, nuk kishin mundêsi  ti   pengonin këta Lidianët  të  vendosen  në   tokat  e  Ombrisë. Pas 135 viteve,  Lidianët  u  forcuan dhe ishin të   gatshëm  ti sulmonin Pellazgët, vendi i  tyre  quhaj  tani Tirreni, sipas  prijsit   te  tyre Lidian, ndersa  këta Pellazgët  ishin  tepër   të  dobësuar  për  t'iu   bërë  rezistenc,  te  lodhur nga   migracioni, nga  uria  më nê  fund   kishin mbetur vëtëm  se  një  grushtë   njerzish.

E ndegjuan më  urtësi  oraklin, moren   gratë e  femijët e tyre dhe gjitha  qê  kishin më  të shtrenjtë  dhe hypen në  anije e  mbrrijten nê Atikê afër Atinës.
Kjo mergatê u quajten diaspora   Tirreniane, dhe   do  ti quajmi kështu  për  ti  dalluar  ne kete  shenim  nga  Pellazgët e tjerë.


Kthimi i Diaspores  Pellazgjik.e në Gadishullin Ilirikë

Pasi që  vinin nga Tirrenia, ky  grup i  pellazgëve  qe u kthye  perseri ne  Gadishullin Ilirikë pas 150  vite  qe   kur  ishin  dëbuar hëren e parë nga  Deukalioni prej Thesalis  e  pastaj edhe   prej Dodonës, tani kthhen  në Atikê afer  Atinës dhe  vendosen  me  pajtimi e  vendasëve.

Atinianët  nuk  ksihin hyrë  ende   në   luftërat e literaturës e shkencës,  kjo   famë  qe iu  vjenë me  vonë,  dallohën   nga të gjitha  kombet tjera. Mirëpo    kishin dhe një gjë edhe  më shumë se  tjerët, se  ketu  tek  ky  popull  besimi  fetar  kishte  filluar  ti  zêje   rrënjët. Në  vendin e tyre  kultivimi i   tokës  kishte  filluar deh  ishte   perhapur  më tej në  të  gjitha anët.  Kishin  vendosur  ligjet  dhe çmohej  si   populli   më  i ndershëm i  Greqisë  dhe  veten e  quanin Athenas.
Të  prekur  nga  fatkeqësija  që i'u    kishte  ndodhur  këtyre Pelazgëve   Tirrenianë, Atinasët  i  pranojnë  më   mirësi  dhe iu shperndajnë  toka  në  periferi  të Atinës, rrënxë  malit   Himetë më kushte, qe  të ndertonin murin  e  një  pjese  të keshtjellës ku  dhe u   quajt pastaj  muret Pellazgjike. Keto   kondita  ishin të moderuara dhe  të   lehëta, qe  këta  Pellazgët në krye  më   prijsin e tyre Agrolas dhe Hiperbius,  ndertun murin  dhe ne  anen tjeter  si   shperblim  mirreshin me kultivimin e  tokave më  mjeshtri.

Dersa këta  Pellazgët  e posardhur  nga  Italia u  merrëshin  më ndertimin e   murit dhe  tokën  rrënxë  malit Himetë,  keta  u shtuan  më ardhjen  e pellazgëve  të tjerë, edhe këta  që  dikur para 150   vitësh  të  dëbuar nga Thesalia  prj  Deukalionit,kishin  gjetur  në  këtë   kohë  strehim në  Beosië, iu  kishin   bashkangjitur një  pushtimi Trakëve ku i  dëbojnë  banorët e  vjetër  të  këtij    vendit.  Pra  këta  Boetianët, të  detyruar  të  lëshojnë   vendin e  tyre,  shkojnë e  gjëjnë strehim në Thesalië, ku  banoret helenë i  pranojnë dhe iu  japin   tokë, si  e  kemi  thê  mê  lartë; në  tokat  pjellore ku së  pari  kishin  zënë  vend pellazgët në  krye  me Pellazgusin,  shefin e tyre qe pastaj  debohen në dodon  e  me tej ne Italië... Boeisinët tani  jetonin në Thesalië dhe kishin  ngritur  vendëbanimet e tyre të para.Jetojnë  ne   keto  toka rreth tre  shekuj, dhe më në   fund  edhe  keta  refugjatët  Boesianë   dëbohen prej Thesaliotve vendas..! Janë   të  detyruar  të kthehën nga  kishin   ardhur, në  Boesinê e tyre, mirëpo,e   shohin qe ishte pushtuar nga Pellazgët   dhe  disa  Trakë, i  detyrojnë të  largohën  nga Boesia !

Edhe  këta tani duke mos  ditur se ku të  shojnë, drejtohen  në Atikë  tek  kêta   Pellazgët e Italisë  se Atenianet i  kishin pranuar dhe ndar toka.  

Pasi  iu bashkangjiten kesaj kolonie edhe  këta pellazgët e dëbuar nga Boesisia,  filluan për  një kohë të shkurtër të  zhvillohen aqë shpejtë sa që edhe kishin  aspirata tjera, duke  zënë pozita te  larta në  mesin e  Atenasëve dhe  gati se  ishin bërë zotnues mbi Atenianet
e duke  mos u penguar  fare  nga ta,  Pellazgët kthehen  në gjendjen e tyre  të  mëparshme,  ia  arrijnë kulmin. Ky popull  i cili  nuk e  njihte  ligjin vetem  nga  i forti,filluan  ti ngacmonin Atenianët,

Luksi në këtê kohë ende  nuk kishte  arritur në qytetin e Atinës, njerëzit   nuk dalloheshin nga  thjeshtësija e tyre  e  nga tradita, skllavërija  ishte e   panjohur ende, se  banorët  vetê  sherbehêshin, vetëm  fëmijët  i kishin   mësuar  të  merrshin ujë ne krojet e  Kalirroës. Ky krua, qe emri itij ishte    i njohur për  ujin e  tij  të  mirë që   buronte nga  gurrat e mlit Heimet jo  shumë  largë  qytetit.Pisitrati kishte  ndermarrë   punime  të medha  ku  permes   gypave e ksihte shperndarë këtë  burim   në nëntë  lagje  të ndryshme të Athenës  qe quheshin Eneakrunos. Pelazgët  ishin  mësua më  pasionët e tyre  më  brutale, i  keqperdornin fëmijtë e tyre, dhe të pa  knaqur  nga  këto të kqija, kishin bërë  plane kundër qeverisë, donin  ta  shtinin  në dor dhe te qeveisnin ata.
Kur  e kuptuan Atenianët këtë dredhi,  morën armët  dhe shkojnë  në drejtim të   Pellazgëve dhe dëbuan  nga vendi në   vitin 1162 para krishti.Pra  kishi ardhur  nga Italia  në Atikê në  vitin 1209 para   krishti dhe  dêbohën  nga vendi pas 47  vite !

Hekateu i Miletit e  tregon këtë ngjarje   më ndryshe që është pakë më e pandershme   për Atenjanët  sepse deshmon  per  të   gjitha  padrejtësit ndaj tyre. Atenianët   thotë Hekateu, e  kishin  vrejtur  se  territorin  që ua kishin  narë Pelazgëve  para 47 vite, ishte  shendrrua në një  kopht  të begatshëm  që dikur iu  dukej   i pa  vlefshëm, kishin vendosur t'ua  marrin këtë tokë pjellore i dëbojnë   Pellazgët nga vendi për  të  vetmin motiv  nga  gjelozija.
 Pellazgët dëbohen edhe nga Atika,  strehohën më  nê  fund  në Lemnos.  
Ndahen në dy  grupe, njëri  grup i  udhëhequr  nga shefi i tyre Agrolas, dhe  grupi tjetër shkon pas Hiperbiusit, qe   kur  kishin arritur  në Athinë keta   ishin te  parët  që kishin illuar  ndertimin e moreve pellazgjike, kalojnë  pra nga Atiku  në  Sicilië, e nga Sicilia  në Akarnanië. Nuk dihët  fare për fatin   e ketij grupi  te pellazgeve qe ishin  kthyer nga Sicilia  në Akarnanië, ka   gjasa  qe  u shkrijten  në banorët e   Akrnanisê që nuk vijoj  më tutje  të  zhvillohet  kjo  kloni.

Pellazgët tjarë, që ishin mê shumë  ne  këtë grup, u vendosen nê ishullin e  Lemnosit. Ky ishull më parë banohej nga   banorët  venda te quajtur Minianët, qe   zbrisnin nga  Argonautët, të  cilët pasi   që ishin mirëpritur  nga femrat e vendit, e kishin ripertri  këtë ishull më popullsi te  re.

Jetonin  keshtu te qetë në  ishullin e    tyre  prej  më se dy  shkujve kur papritmas, u pushtuan prej  ketij    grupi të bandave pellazge. Nuk ia arriten të iu bëjnë  rezistencë, morën  fëmijët  e gratë  dhe iken nga aty e shuan u vëndosën në Lakonië, ne vitin 1160 para krishti.

  Pellazgët dëbohën  nga Lemnos

Edhe pse gjeten  një  tokë të  re  në  ishullin Lemnos, Pellazgët nuk u   terhiqeshin nga  ideja  për  hakmarrje  ndaj  Atenasëve  që  i dëbuan dhunshëm,  tani bënin plane se  si ti  sulmonin  Atenasit. Pellazgët  i  dinin  fortë mirë   festat e armiqve të tyre, pikërishtë festen e  Dianes  në Brauron.

Kjo qytez  nuk  ishte   largë  malit  Himet  ku aty afer  kishin   banuar më  se  57  vite, e njihshin pra   këtë  vendë  shumë  mirë, ngarkohën në   anije  dhe fshehurazi montojnë  kurthën   në  afërsi të Brauron, i  rrëmbejnë një   numer  të madh  të  ketyre  vashave   atenase  dhe  i mbajnë  në Lemnos  ku   edhe  i bejnë bashkëshorte...

Nga këto femra  ateniane kishin lindur   shumë  fëmijë, mirëpo pellazgët  kishin  pergatitur një  hakmarrje  tronditëse  makaber, duhej  ti  masakrronin  të  gjthë  këta  fëmijë  të  lindur  nga këto gra  te armiqve tê tyre  atinase  si  dhe  nënat e tyre, të   gjithë  së bashku i dogjën !

Të mbyllur në  këtë  ishull,  perpos   kultivimit të  tokës,  pellazgët   mirreshin  edhe  më rrembime tjera  të anijeve   Trake,  fqinjëve të tyre. E vetmja  gjë   që   historia na  deshmoi  për  ketë   popull ishte denimi  që duhej  të merrte   ky  popull përë këto krime  që  kishte  bërë në Lemnos. Nuk  voni  dhe  tokat e  Lemnosit  keto  fusha  pjellore   më  nuk   japnin  fryte, kishin mbetur  sterile. E  kishin derguar një misionar  panë   orakullit  të Delfit por  perendia  i  kishte  kshilluar  se  duhët  ti japin  llogari Atenës për  atë  veprim  që   kishin  kryer ndaj  femrave te  tyre   duke i djegur  më  gjithë  fëmijë...e   derguan një kêshilltar në Atinë,  qe  tiu  kerkoje  falje  dhe lutje  se  si  ti  laheshin  krimet  që  kishin bërë.
Atenasit e  kishin  ngritur  një shtrat  në  pritane, më të  gjitha  të mirat  qê   egzistonin, poashtu  dhe  kishin   pergatitur një  tavolinë  afër  shtrati  më të lloj  llojë mishi  dhe  perime, iu   thojnë ktyre  këshilltarve  Pellazgë;

"Te na dorzoni  Lemnosin në  këtë   gjendje  si  është  kjo  tavolina  ketu  me keto ushqime"

"Mirë, do t'jua  dorzojmi"- iu   pergjigjën  këshilltarët Pellazgë."Më një   kushtê; "Nëse njëra prej anijeve  tuaja  do ia  arrijë  te  lundroje vetem   mbrenda  ditës  në  kohën kur  të  fryjnë  ererat e  veriut, nese  ia  arrini ne  ua   dorzojmi Lemnosin"..kështu iu pergjigjet   këshilltari Pellazgë.

Pellazgët në  pamundësi  ti  rezstojnë   flotes detare  Atinase  udhëhequr nga  Miltiadi, shperndahen  në  vende të  ndryshme në  vitin 515 parakrishti.
Disa  prej tyre  shkuan ne Azië,  themeluan  qytetin Plakia  deh Skilake,  të tjerët  u strehuan nê sujdhesen e  malit  Atos, de ndertuan disa  qyteza  te   vogla. Disa  prej tyre kishin mbetur ne   keto vende  edhe ne kohen e Tukididit e  te  Herofotit, ku siaps  tyre  kishin   ruajtur ende  gjuhën e tyre  pelalzge ne   kete  vend  afer Atos mirëpo edeh nje  koloni tjetër  kishte shkuar  në  Trakë,  ne  qytetin Krestonë, deh per ate  e   quajti  Herodoti  Krestonên  si qyteti i  Pellazgeve.

Mirêpo  që gabimishtë  Denisi i Halikarnasit   e  ngatrron  me  qytetin  Kretone ne  Ombrië, Italië, që i  qon edhe   historianë tjerë në te njejtin gabim..


Fundi i Misterit të gjuhës  Pellazgo- Etruske !


Duke  u mbështetur  në  analizat e fundit  dhe percjellur  të tëra  rrugëtimet  që i kaperceu  diaspora  pellazgjike, më në  fund  mund  të nxjerrim këtë teori më perfundimin se;  Origjina e gjuhës Pellazge si dhe  Etruske rrjedhin nga Shqipja,  e Jo  si  mendohej deri më  tani  se,  shqipja  rrjedhte  nga Pellazgjishtja e gjuha  Etruske !

 Pra,  të   dhënat  dhe analizat e këtyre hulumtimeve japin  rezultate   krejtë të kundërta  më ato që sypozohej  deri më  sot, mund  të themi se ishim të gjithë  në  rrugë të  gabuar...
Sipas  këtyre  kerkimeve  pas  shumë  vitesh, mendoj se të gjithë  autorët  deri më sot kanë qenë të mashtruar në këtë drejtim duke menduar se gjuha  shqipe  rrjedh nga  pellazgët,  popull  i lashtë  dhe  mitik për  të cilin nuk është  deterrminuar dri më sot vendi i tyre i sakët i ardhjes  së tyr  nga një  vend i largët i Azisë  që sipas Robert D'Angely,  në  "Enigma" ai e  cekë se  vendi i tyre i hershëm ishte  Tukmenistani i sotshëm .

Mirëpo  pas  analizave të fundit, mund të themi lirishtë se është e kunderta  e  ketyre  teorive  të  deritanishëme;

Duke  ditur  se,  Pellazgët,  më vonë  kur  dëbohën  nga Ballkani më qfaqjen e Helenëve,  diaspora pellazge   gjëjnë strehim  në Itali, ku kjo popullësi  mbahën atje më emrin  e një  konfederate Rasna që grekët i quajtën  më  vonë Etruskë.

 Mirëpo, para se te ikin Pellazgët  nga  gadishulli Ilirikë andej  në Italië, kjo diaspor tani më që   kishin kaluar më se  355 vite në mesin  e  popujve vendas në Gadishullin  tonë,  që  nga emigrimët e  tyre në shekullin XIX-të para krishti,  ku ne këtë kohë,  grekët  apo Helenët ende nuk ishin qfaqur në këtë regjion,  vertetohët prezenca e tyre  vetëm nga  viti 1541 para krishti,  në  krye  më shefin  e njohur  Deukalionin !

Kjo dëshmon edhe arsyjen tjetër,  pse gjuha Etruske nuk kishte asgjë të përbashkët më helenishtën.
Derisa qendroi  në mësin tonë prej shekujsh kjo diaspora Pellazgjike,  mësoi  gjuhën e banorëve vëndas, pra gjuhën shqipe,  qe  ishte i të njëjtes  familje  më    Trakishtën,  ku  pastaj  kjo diaspora  pellazgjike e ardhur nga Fenicia  elargët,  ishte asimiluar, pershtatur më gjuhën  e barbarëve  duke harruar gjuhën e tyre  të origjinës  fenikase, mëgjithêse sipas  Robert D'Angely, pellzgët  kishin  këtë  veçori  se  komunikonin më  dygjuhësi, në familje  gjuhën e tyre fenikase  tê  origjinës  së tyre   ndërsa më tê tjerët gjuhên e  vêndasëve, pra gjuhën trake, që ishte e  afërme  mê  shqipen e sotme, kurse  pellazgët   që  jetonin në  rrafshirat e Panonisë,  në kontakt më  Getët e vjetër, ky grup i  pellazgëve fliste pra  gjuhën gete  dhe  fenikase.  

Keshtuqë kur kjo diaspor është dëbuar nga  dyndjet  helene me shefin e tyre  Deukalionin  në vitin 1541, ku pushtuan edhe  Thesalinë, kjo Diaspor  gjeti strehim në  Dodon,  dhe  aty mësoi  gjuhën e vendasve, pra gjuhën shqipe !
 Si e shohim; nuk ka asnjë mister tjetër rreth kësaj lidhjes Pellazgo Etrusko shqiptare ... !

Pra,  as etruskët e as Pellazgët nuk kanë asgjë të perbashkët më origjinen shqiptare,  përveç  se kesaj lidhjes së gjuhës që këta  e  moren nga ne  dhe  pastaj Pellazgët e perhapen nëpërmjet diasporës së tyre që u shperngul  në Itali,  Toscana dhe më  vonë, gjithandej nëpër Azië tê Vogël e nëpër ishuj të Egjeut ku gjithnjë ishin në levizje, në kerkim të një atdheut të ri...

Një shembull konkret;  të marrim ishullin Lemnos !

Kur u debuan Pellazgët nga Tyrhenie (Itali) ata gjeten të vetmin strehim në Atikë, periferi të Athinës që  pas nje kohe u dëbuan edhe nga  Atiku,  e strehim të vetëm gjeten në ishullin e Lemnosit.  Aty  u vendosen ne vitin 1050 para krishti dhe qendruan deri ne vitin 510 para krishti !
Mirëpo iu kishte ardhur fundi, pas gati 500 vitesh qendrimi në Lemnos Pellazgët e fundit u dëbuan  edhe nga Lemnosi,  u shperndanë definitivishtë, humbën  gjurmët  në histori si popull shtegëtar  ku  bartën më vete sekretet e tyre  përgjithëmon  !


Perfundimi;

Gjuha  shqipe si  dhe populli shqiptar janë  njê  popull autokton në Ballkanë, poullësi   të racës Dinarike që shtrihej  nga  veriu i Adriatikut  e  deri në Atikë, dhe më migracionet  e një pasnishme  të popullêsive  e të  kolonëve të  ndryshëm nga Lindja, kjo popullësi  autoktone  filloi të tkurret  gjithënjê e më  shumë, duke gjetur   strehim  nê naltêsit e  larta  të maleve shiptare bregut të  detit Jonë dhe Adriatikut  deri tek Alpet Dinarike.

Më fillimin e vëndosjes së kolonëve të parë apo kulturës pellazgjike  që  nga mijvjeçari i V-të, duke u bazuar  vetëm në të dhënat  e bartjes së  një  kultures sê  re  të zhvillimi  siç êshtê perhapja  dhe  zhvillimi i agrikulturës,  që njihihet  përmes  kêsaj popullatës  qê nga  historianët dhe shkenctarët sypozojnë  se bëhet  fjalë për migracinêt  pellazgjike drejtë  Ballkanit  qê nga  viti 4500 para Krishti. 

Nga antropologjia është  vertetuar  se  shqiptarët  rrjedhin nga kjo dega e  lashtë e  banorve të  hershëm   ku prej  tyre  rrjedhin  ilirët  e ndoshta edhe trakët, mund  të  themi se ne  jemi  popull autokton  me  origjinë  Ilire  e  jo pellazge ku  më sipër kemi  dhënë analizen  se  si kjo koloni e  ardhur nga  Lindja pas njê  çendrimi  tê disa  shekujve  në  mesin  e popullësisë  autoktone  shqiptare nisi  të  pershtatët  nê  viset  tona  derisa    mêsoi dhe  filloi  tê flasi shqipë, me një  fjalê  kjo  diaspor  pellazgjike u  asimilua por  ruajti  traditat  dhe kulturen e tyre origjinale  nga  vendët  e tyre  të  Lindjës  së largët që  asnjëri  sot  nuk  ka  mundësi  të  deterrminoje  se nga  cili  vend erdhen  keto kolonit  pellazge  mirëpo  perkundrazi  mun  të 

vertetohet  dhe  dêshmohët  se vinin nga  Azia e  largët dhe  se  asnjë  lidhje  familjare  nuk vrehet  në  këtë analiz mes origjinës  shqiptare  që  vertetohët së është  vendase  që  nga para historia  dhe kolonive  pellazge që migruan  në  Ballkanë  duke u mbeshtetur  nê  të dhenat e  autorve  nga   antikiteti  si dhe  nga  burimet  e  fundit   shkencore, më në  fund  mund  tê  themi  lirishtê  se vetem huazimi  gjuhësor  që  kolonët  pellazgë   moren  nga  vendasit ndikoi  tek pehapja  e  gjuhês  shqipe edhe me  tej  pasi pellazgêt u dëbuan   nga Ballkani   në  shekullin XVI-të para Krishti.


Burimi; Historia e Herodotit 1802

Sqarim; 

Molopët*=Molosët  i vetmi banor  autoktone te races  dinarike Epirote shqiptare.

Burimi  është  nga studies  e dijetar  të  popujve antik,  e jo nga autor apo shkrimtar librash, analizuar  e pershkruar  ne detaje hap pas  hapi   levizjet e diaspores pellazgjike  që nga djepi i tyre i Turkmenistanit e Kazakstanit, Kaukazit, duke kaluar kah Anatolia, Qipro Kanani Palestina e Egjipti derisa vijnë edhe ne gadishullin tonê dhe  qendruan vetem 350  vite dhe iken ne Italië.  
Asnjë lidhej ne populli shqiptar  nuk kemi  më  skito-pellazgët. 

P.S: ju  lutemi nuk ka nevoj te  sjellni referanca as    nga  Hoemri, as  nga  Hesiodi, as  nga Herodoti...têgjitha  i keni  këtu...

I  gjithë pluhuri  që u ngrit  nga  pellazget dhe  mbi pellazgët është  i barabart  më  përralla  tjera  e  banalitete.

----------


## Kreksi

Mirëpo, a duhet tê hjekim dor nga revandikumet e hulumtimet e më  tejshme   për të dêshmuar  se  100 vite para luftês  së Trojës  ose rreth 600 vite para Iliades së  Homerit   në  ishujt  e Medheut  si dhe nê Gadishullin tonë është  folur  gjuha  shqipe ?

Mendoj se  duhet tê  mos  heqim  dor, edhepse  kur  i hyjmi një hulumtimi të  tillë  aqë të  lashtë   nuk duhêt  perjashtuar edhe  të papriturat që  do tii hasim në këto shkrimet  e Linearit B    të cilat  dëshmojnë se 1300  viet para  krishti  është folur  gjuhä shqipe, aqë e paster  dhe e ngjajshme  që  êshtë  më  gjuhêne  sotme shqipe  edhe  pse  i  ndajnë  3300  vite  mud të  themi është  shkruar  dje.

A  duhêt  tê na interesoje  neve se nga kush dhe cili popull   janë shkruar këto tableta argjile me shkronja  te  një alfabeti grekë të lashtë, por  që  ndoshta  nuk  është alfabet  i grekëve  por i pellazgëve ?

A  duhët  tê na interesoje  se  cili  është  populli që e fliste  këtë gjuhë  apo duhet të na interesoje  se  a  ishin ky popull  pellazgë që  fliste  këtë gjuhën tonë  shqipe   apo ishin ndonjê popull autokton para  pellazgë ?

Kush  ishin  pelalzgët  dhe  nga  Vinin ?

Po  grekët  që erdhen  në këto  vise pas  pellazgëve   kush ishin ky  popull, çfarê gjuhe  fliste  apo  mos ishin vall  grekët populli i lashtë  skit i cili  erdhi mênjêherê pas  pelalzgëve   por qê i dêboi  pelalzgêt  nga Thesalia  si  dhe  Epiri e  mê  vonë  këtë  populle  gjêjmi nê  Kretë  si dhe  Arkadi  në Pilos, More  tê  sotme  ku atje u gjeten   kêto tableta ?

A ka mundësi që  grekët e lashtë të ishin Skifët ? 
Mendoj se  duhet  dyshuar  patjetër  se sipas  tê  dhenave antropologjike  nga Eugen Pittar   në  raportin e  tij   ai e  thote se Shqipatrët janê  popull autokton, vëndas  i   gadishullit dhe se  janë  të  races  Dinarike   ku 90% të kafkave  kane  nxjerrur    rezultae  ne  vitin 1921 se  ap dyshim që  populli shqiptar êshtê  poull europian dhe i races  Dinarike ne këto troje prej sê paku kêto  10 000  vite. 

 E grekët, kush ishin ? 
Sipas  këtij studiuesi, grekët  në  këto kërkime kanë shkaktuar probleme  tê mêdha  dhe  rezultate tê papritura, ku sipas  këtre  tê dhênave antropologjike, grekêt   kanê treguar afêri  tepêr  të mêdhaja  mê popujt  sllavê, mirëpo tani shtrohet  pyetja, kur, nga  cila  periudh erdhen kêta sllavê  nê  Greqi    ku te arrihên rezultate  aqê  tê konsiderushme ku popullsia  dêrmuese   greke ka  origjinë  sllave  dhe aziatike ?

Prej shumê  vitesh kam hulumtuar rreth deshifrimeve te Lineari B,   për  të ju sqaruar  edhe ndryshe,   shkrimet e  tabletave te  Linearit B  që u deshifruan para 60  viteve,  dhe pasiqë  shkrimi êshtê  deshifruar  mbetej te sqarohet  se  ciles  gjuhê  i perkasin kêto rrokje     ku pêr njê lexues  shqipêtar  edhe  me 4 vite shkoll pa u  lodhur  fare  mund t'ia  arijë  ti  lexoje dhe  kutptoje  pa vêshtirsi  ! 

Mirëpo si e thash, na shtrohet një problem  i pa imagjinueshëm në këto tableta të  shkruara  1300  vite para  krishti, na  dalin nê  siperfaqe edhe  pse  shumê të pakta,   fjalê  sife apo tê gjuhês   së vjetêr sllave ! 
E pa besueshme kjo do thoshim, por  realiteti  pranohet  dhe nuk vjene tani ne  pytje se  ne  nuk duhet te  mirremi fare me  keto shkrime  qê  lexohen permes  gjuhês  shqipe   nga  frika  se    ne  keto tableta gjejmi edhe fjalê slalve  se  do bêhet  nami,  por  si e cekem siper, nêse  endjekim  rrugêtimin  pellazgë  qê bêri nga deti kaspik e  deri ne  Palestine Egjipt dhe me ne fund erdhen e u vendosen ne gadishullin tonê, atehere pa  dyshim duhet   besuar  se   ky popull  ishte  me origjine Sito slalve i kohes sê lashtë, dhe se   kur erdhen ne vendet  toan grdualsihet  humben gjuhen sllave  dhe u shendrruan ne  grekê, ndersa  pellazget iken  nê Italie e neper  Mesdhe por si u bë  që vetem  gjuha  shqipe mbijetoi keto 3300  vite ? 
Ketu Është pra   çelsi i gjuhes  shqipe  per  studies  ne te ardhmen, dhe se  pa u merzitur  fare  epr dy a  tri fjale  nese  i gjejmi ne  gjuhen skite  apo grekeve te  vjeter ne  nuk duhet te  heqim dor  nga  keto kerkime. 

LINEAR  B  MICHAEL VENTRIS

-a -e -i -o -u  a  e  i   o  u d-  da  de  di  do  du j-  ja  je  jo  ju k-  ka  ke  ki  ko  ku m-  ma  me  mi  mo  mu n-  na  ne  ni  no  nu p-  pa  pe  pi  po  pu q-  qa  qe qi  qo r- ra  re  ri  ro  ru s-  sa  se  si  so su t- ta  te  ti  to tu w-  wa  we  wi  wo z- za  ze  zo 

ko-wo et ko-wa=skite ?
koros  ose  kore ?


da ro pa te to na 

=========================================
     di a se u po so me do mo qa za zo qi mu ne a2 ru mu 
=========================================
   je nwa pu du no ri wa nu  ja su ta ra o pte  ta2 ki
=========================================
   ro2 tu ko dwe pe mi ze we ra2 ka qe
=========================================
  ma ku au twe dwo two
========================================


Sa i perketë  =qetero= q^ mund te  jetë =4  nga  gjuha skite  apo greke e lashtë.5siaps te  gjitha gjasave  greket e lashte  ishin kêta skitet që flisnin gjuhen sllave, si e tham, rezultatet  antropologjije  deshmojne se  popullesia  e madhe greke  êshte  e perzir  em  populesin sllave dhe pa kaurrfare dyshimi  mud te nxjerrim kete  konkludim sot se greket e lashte flisin gjuhen sllave  deshmojne sot edhe  keto fjale  ne keto tablot e Linearit B     deh kuptojmi se  ishin  greket e  lshte fshiheshin deri  me sot  nên emrin e Skiteve.
Nganjehere  ne keto tableta  hasi edhe  shkrime dy  gjuhesore  shqip dhe  gjuhes  skite (greke sipas  mendimit  tim) si pash ;
 Vace= mendoj se  behet fjala per  Vazë, qyp me  vegê amfor  per  ujë...
Kowa= duhet te  jete e ngjajshme pra  eshe  Vazê  pro ne gjuhen skite(greke te  lashte)

Me nej fjale pas     kerkimeve  shuem vjeçare mundem   te themi se nese  shqiptaret  jane  pellazget e vjeter  dhe ne jepi pasardhesit  etyre  sipas deshmive te autorve, e tera  ndryshon    spse  ketu autoret te  gjithe   na dalin te pasaket se  duhet  marrur  versionintjeter   pa deshmi te autorve te vjeter    pasi  qe    vertetsia  e tyre  nuk po del e saket ose  mungon sqarii i duhur kush ishin te  vjeter ketu a  pellazget apo  greket, dhe ne keet rast  shohim krejte  deshmi te kunderta; pellazget nese jane autoktone  atehere  skitet     jane  greket e lashte mirepo kemi edhe autoktonet shqiptar   Molopet  apo Moloset,   paar  pelalzge dhe et races  Dinarike, a ka mundesi qe  keta dinariket et ishin pellazget autoktone  dhe se  ato avantura qe  autoret ua   ngjesin pellazge  ndoshta  keteo rrugetime i  ishinvetem se  humbje  gjurmesh te autorve abtike  per  te fshehur    origjine  grke qe  vinin nga Skitet     me nje   fjale qe  flisnin dialekte te  gjuheve slave skite ?

----------


## Kreksi

Ne  mud të themi se, derisa  kemi gjetur shkirime ne gjuhen shqipe ne keto tableta te argjiles, te  shkruar   3300  vite  me parê, mudnte themi se  janê  shqip dhe nuk na intereson fare se  si quhej apo kush ishte ai  popull qe  fliste kete  gjuhë, pasiqe  keto vertetohet se  flasin prmes  gjuhes se  sotme shqipe, lirishte  te  themi jemi populli me i ashtë  i ballkanit dhe europes që deshmon se  ka folur  po kete  gjuhê qê edhe ne sot e flasim. 

Mirêpo tani si t'ia  bêjmi me disa  fjalë tjera te  kêtyre tabletave  qe  dyshohet se  jane  tê gjuhês skite  apo grekeve te lashtë ? 

Mund te themi se ne këtê  hapsire  jetonte edhe nje  popull tjeter qê  fliste  kete  gjuhen skite që  dyshohet te ishet  greqishtja e  vjeter   bashkê  me shqipen.
Si  perfunndim, mund  te  nxjerrim ket  konkluzion(mendimi im) se edhe ne kete  periudh greket e lashte  paskan jetuar ne harmoni me  shqiptaret, pa  amrrur  parasysh se  cili ishte i pari ne keto troje, qe  dihet se  sipas  shumices  se teksteve qe  ajne te  shkruara ne gjuhen shqipe  apo me mire te themi kuptohen permes  shqipes, banorete hershem pra  ishin  shiptaret, sido ti quajmi keta  popuj. 

Poqese  pelazget  vertet ishin nej popull endacak   nej diaspore  detare qe  endej neper  mesdhe  dhe  kjo diaspor  pasi qendroi  per  350  vite ne Epir  tek Molopet  apo Moloset  dhe  mesoi gjuhen  shqipe ku pastaj dhe    e  mori si gjuhe amtare te tyren, atehere teza e  origjines  se  shqiptareve nga  pellazget  rrexohet dhe se  keto shkime  ne tableta i kane shkruar pellazget  apo diaspora  pellazge e jo nag  shqipatert  te  cilet  banonin ne  mberendesi te   tokave te  Gadishullit ? 





Rishikime rreth Linearit  B  
=ko-wa / [ ](u)-(jo)-e 14 ko-(wo)UJO 
= ujitur, kova, vaze  per ujë=kova  ëshë fjalë etruske= knata  për ujë  
Kuptimi ketu është  për  knataapo amfora  për  bartjen e ujit=
=ko-wo=kova, knata, vaza...
1) di-pa  me-zo-e  e ti-ri-o-we-e.
   =çipa me tri vegë=
2) di-pa me-zoe qe-to-ro-we.
  =çipa me kater vegë=qetoro= (fjalë skite) =katër..
3) di-pa me-wi-jo qe-to-ro-we.
 =çypa me vija kater  vegësh=
4) di-pa me-wi-jo ti-ri-jo-we.
  =çypa me  vija trivegësh=
5) di-pa me-wi-jo a-no-we
  =çypa me vija anave=
L' image du monde dans l'antiquité: Par Pierre Gordon	
 Pierre Gordon - 1949 
« Pour entendre qu'on ait pu, en l'occurrence, parler d'une île, il suffît de noter que le vocable âpiâ, qui, en sanskrit, veut dire aquatique, désigne, en langue scythe, à la fois =la terre et une île; en langue pélasge, apia était le nom...» =shtepia, vendi  toka  vendi ku  rronin..?
« Për të kuptuar  se  bëhët  fjalê  ndoshta  për  një ishull mjafton të citohet se fjala apia që në  sanskrishte  do thotë ujorë, në gjuhën skite tregon tokën, vëndin token dhe ishullin, në  gjuhën pellazge apia ishte shtepia...»

Ketu  veshtrime  te reja  rreth Linearit B  të Kretes
MY Ge 602 from Kim Raymoure @ the National Archaeological Museum, Athens (full size)
vacat [ ] vacat [ ] PE-(SE)-(RO) [ ] KA-NA-KO M (2) [ ]-(RA)-TO (*155VAS) [KA-NA-KO](E)-RU-TA-RA (M) 3 KA-NA-KO RE-U-KA V 1 MA[-RA-TU-WO MI-]TA PE 1 (SA)[-PI-DE] PU2-KE / (KO)-(RI)-(JA)-(DA)-(NA) (T) (2) KU-MI-NA V 1 SA-SA[-MA] [ ] (DA) 14 [ ] KA-NA-KO E-(RU)-(TA)-[RA]-(KA)-NA-KO RE[-U-KA] (Z) 2 [ ] PE-KE-U / KO-RI-JA-DA-NA R 2 [ ] (KU)-(MI_-NO (Z) [ ] KA-NA-KO , E-RU-TA-RA M 2 P 1 KA-NA-KO RE-(U)[-KA] KA-E-SE-U / KO-RI-A2-DA-NA T 2 KU-MI-NO Z [ ] vacat KE-PO / KO-RI-A2-DA-NA (T) 2 [ ] *155VAS 1 [ ] vacat KU-MI-NO Z 2 KA-RA-[ ] SA-PI-DE 12 I-NA-O / (KA)-NA-KO RE-(U)-(KA) [ ] (SA)-SA-MA Z 2 [ ] vacat MI-TA PE 1 vacat

Tani  këtu  mundohemi ti  lidhim  tekstin permes  rrokjve; 
« Korijadana kumina sama da kanako erutaraka nako reuka pekeu korijadana kumino kanako erutara  kanako reuka kaeseu koria dana kumino vacat kepo kori da nat kumino vacat kumino kara sapide inao kanako reuka sasama vacat mita pe vacat ».

we-we-si-jo-jo , ko-wa , me-zo-e  ko-wo « wewesijo kowa mezoe »

Scribe 108 (Killen 1972)
ri-jo-ni-ja  ne di ko-wa me-zo-e  ko-wo di 3 ko-wo me-zo-e  « rijonija ne di kova mezoe » « rijonija ta ne di kowa mezoe»    pa di 2 ko-no-so pa di 2 me-wi-jo-e 7  me-wi-jo-e 6 
« pa di konoso pa di »  

Chadwick & Ventris:
]-to a-no-zo-jo  9 pe di 2 ko-wa me-zo-e 7 ko-wa me-wi-jo-e 10 ko-wo me-zo-e 2 ko-wo me-wi-jo-e 10

Killen & Olivier:
 a-no-zo-jo TA 1 DA 1 (MUL)[ ]9 pe di 2 ko-wa / me-zo-e 7 ko-wa / (me)-wi-jo-e 10 ko-wo / me-zo-e 2 ko-wo / (me)-wi-jo-e 10 « anozojo ta da kowa mezoe kowa me wijoe kowo mezoe kpwome  wijoe »

Scribe 108 (Killen 1972)
tu-ni-ja[
ne di 3 = we-ko-we-ka-te =[
]-(wo) di 1[=voda=ujë « tunija ne di wekate »  ko-wo , me-u-jo-e 4 vacat « pe di kowo meujoe »
.
B (se)-(to)-i-ja / ko-wa , me-u[ ] 10 ko-wo me 5[ « setoija kowa meu kowo me »

Ishin këtu  disa deshifrime  nga  Linearet B  të Kretës

----------


## Kreksi

avant: A.1. hulaieš: naφuθ: Siasi A.2. Maras: mav A.3. sialχveiš: Avis A.4. evisθu: šerunaiθ A.5. šivai A.6. Aker: tavaršiu A.7. vanalasial: šerunai: murinail

côté: B.1. hulaieši: φukiasiale: šerunaiθ: evisθu: tuveruna B.2. rhum: haraliu: šivai: eptešiu: Arai: TIS: φuke B.3. šivai: Avis: sialχviš: marašm: Avis: aumai

Në disa  raste  perseriten fjalet skite  apo ti quajmi tani skito-greke   qe  edhe  me  gjhet sllave  kuptojmi se  "zivaj"= do thote  jeto;  "marash"  poashtu eshet fjale   skito greke= marish= Trim trimeri, ndersa  fjala pas MARAZ, MAV =MADH ?  dhe kuptojmi shkrimin= TRIM I MADH = ?
 MAV=..mendoj se  duhet te  jete  ne gjuhen shqie siç e deshmojne  edhe  tabelat e Linear B qe  jane ne dy  gjuhê  poashtu edhe ketu tek stela e Lemnos behet fjalê per njê  hero, nje  TRIM I MADH... (spjegimin teresishet  ne shqip dhe skitishet  do  e  postoj hera tjera)

Nu eshtê  evtem se ne lemnos qe  hasim   tek kjo stel keto shkriem dy gjuhêshe, shqipe dhe skite  apo greke te  vjeter, kemi si deshmi edhe   toponimet e ishullit te Lemnos që jane  nê  gjuhen skite/greke  perpos  Mirina, qyteti perendimor  qe  eshet ne gjuhen shqipe q  do thote Mir+jena= te  mirêt  te  urte, sepse  ne  lindje  kemi popullsine tjeter  te  ishullit  qe  ishin ndryshe  nga  keta te  eprendimit  si me toponime vrejmi se  ishin mê shumê  skito/ grekë, si psh qyteti  i njohur MUDROS=MUDRI  nga skite  do thote= te veshtiret te egrit,  pastaj kei edh nje qytet  tjeter  POLIOCHNI= POLO OKI= gjysem syri, nej qytet i ndertuar  ne  gjirin  lindor te ishullit  ne  mes  te  dy    harqeve si vetulalve te  dy syve ose  gjysem syve.  kemiedhe toponime tjera  si Repani, nga  =rep= bishti nga skitet  etj.. 
Perpos  kesaj tek Etrusket  ne Itale hasim mbi pasqyrene  gravuar emrin ZEMLA  qe eshet  perendesha e  tokes  tek skitet, pra  dshmohet se  greket  ishin me origjie   skite  dhe qe e deshfrohet  eprmes gjuhes se sotme sllave, nga e  ksuhin origjinen e tyre  mes  detit Kaspik deh Azov  te  cilet u vendosen ne gadishul  rreth  shekullit XVI para  krishti.




Stela e Lemnos versioni Anglez; 


Voyelles brèves

ɪ : fifteen (quinze), fish (poisson), chips (frites, croustilles)

ɛ : men (hommes), to let (laisser)

æ : man (homme), cat (chat)

ɒ : hot (chaud)

ʊ : goods (des biens), to put (mettre)

ʌ : sun (soleil), drunk (ivre)

ə : sister (sœur), the dog (le chien)
Voyelles longues

iː : sea (mer), to read (lire)

ɑː : car (voiture), dark (sombre)

ɔː : wall (mur), law (loi)

uː : moon (lune)

ɜː : first (premier), bird (oiseau)
Diphtongues

aɪ : five (cinq), high (haut)

eɪ : snake (serpent), name (nom), Shakespeare

ɔɪ : oil (huile), boy (garçon)

aʊ : cow (vache), to count (compter)

əʊ ou oʊ : road (route), old (vieux)

ɛə : hair (cheveux), bear (ours)

ɪə : beer (bière)

ʊə : poor (pauvre)
Triphtongues

aɪə : fire (feu), liar (menteur)

aʊə : flour (farine), flower (fleur)

eɪə : layer (couche), player (joueur)


Njashtu si tek stela e Lemnos edhe  ne tabletat e Pilos ne More si dhe atyre ne Kretê  gjejmi poashtu  shkrimet  ne  dy gjuhê; shqip dhe  skito/ grekê, me njê  perfundim te  tille mund te   japim per  momentin nje  perfundim se  autoret e lashte  nuk ishin aspake te saket  dhe nuk iu  besohet  fare  atyre se  cili ppull ishte i vjeter  apo i ardhur, keto tableta si dhe shkrimi i steles se  Lemnos deshmojne se  gjuha shqipe zë nje vend kryesor   ne  kete  regjin te  mesdheut  dhe ne duhet ti  amrrim me rezerva çpikjet e autorve apo rishkrimet    te  gjitha  atyre  librave nga dora ne do  prej  shekujve, se  nuk  ia arriten te na bindin deri  me  sot  qe   e  kane  folur te verteten  gjithe ato libra   sa  na bindinsot  keto shkrime mbi tabela te argjiles te  cilat kurrsesi nuk mund te  fallcifikoheshin.

----------


## Kreksi

Linear  B  130 para  krishti

ni =
no=
domi-ni=
domi-no=
domi-ni famu-li=
na =
 domi-na  famu-la=
na= 
 ti=
ko-no-so=KNOSOS(qytet)
a-mi-ni-si-jo= Amnisos(qytet)
 a-mi-ni-si-ja=Amnisija(qytet)
 a-mi-ni-so=
ko-wo =djemt ?
 ko-wa wa=vajzat ?
ko-ro= 
 ko-ra=
 ko-wo =
 ko-wa =kazani ?..kofa(kova) vaz  nga  metali ?
koros = kore ?
korwa=?
 ti-ri-po-de =

----------


## Kreksi

MY Ge 602 from Kim Raymoure @ the National Archaeological Museum, Athens
==================================================  ============
vacat  vacat   pesero  kanakom  rato   vas kanako  erutaram   3 kanako  reukav1  1maratuwo   mita  pe1 sa pide pu2ke  koriajadanat2   kumina v1 sasama   da 14  kanako erutarakanako reuka  z2  pekeu  korijadan  R 2  kuminoz  kanako  erutara   M 2 P 1 kanako  reuka=dora ?  kaeseu  kori  koria2dana t2  kuminoz  vacat kepo koria2dana  t2 vas vacat =vazat ? kumino  Z 2 karasapide  12  inato  kanako rereuka   sasama  Z 2 vacat mita  PE 1 vacat

----------


## Kreksi

Vëndosja  e Skitëve  në Greqi

Populli i parë  i Greqisë  së  lashtë njihët  nga  historia më   emrin  Pellazgë  dhe Skitët e  lashtë që e  nderonin  agrikulturen   më  emrin e Pellazgëve, ku kjo   hyjneshë   perfaqsonte poashtu edhe  ndertimtarinë, arkitekturen, si e   dijmi se  gjeniu Pelazgjikë  ishte ndertimtaria.
Shumica  e fjalëve  gjermane më  origjinë  Gotike gjënden   edhe në  gjuhën shqipe ku kjo ngjajshmëri  spjegohët   lehtë sepse  Gotët   rrjedhin nga  Skitët.
Homeri në  emërtimin e  qyteteve  të  Greqisë citon një   numër  të  madh të  emrave të  ngjajshëm më  ato  te Skitisë   së  vjetër që  në kohën e Herodotit  më nuk iu gjendet  asnjë  gjurmë. Shperndarjen  e  Pellazgëve cituar  nga  Herodoti  e gjejmi edhe në  gjeografinë  primitive  te  Kaukazit.

Shumë  kohë  para  luftës  së  Trojës  kishte Shqipëtar në  Eube, pasi që  Homeri i permendë  në  Iliad  më emrin;   Abantët, ku poashtu edhe këta Akejt(grekët) rridhnin me   siguri nga Askeji i Kaukazit. Helenët, sipas Lucienit dhe   autorve tjerë,  ishin Skitë. 
Titanét ku sipas  mitologjisê   antike ishin mê  origjinê  nga Kaukazi  ku  Orfeu iu jep  Titanëve kualifikimin si stergjyshrit e  Grekëve.  Heleni që    njihet   si  babai i helenizmit dhe ishte i biri i Deukalionit i cili  ishte Skitë  sipas  traditave te  lashta greke qe e  vendosin  këtë origjinë  nga Kaukazi  siç njihet  përmes  Prometeut  te lidhur në shkrepat e ktyre maleve te  larta nga i cili   rridhte Deukalioni, i pari i  helenëve.
Platoni   thotë  se Pellazgët  ishin  më  të  vjtër se  sa  perenditë e  Grekëve dhe  se  ritet  greke  të  gjitha  ishin te   huazuara  nga  Skitët.

Pinda është emri  më  i  vjetër  ku banonin Pellazgët dhe se   ky  emër e  ka rrjedhen në  etimologjinë e sanskrishtës  Pindhia ose Vindia. Poashtu  edhe  emri Parnas vjenë  nga  Paranisha dhe se  mali Kintos në  Delos  vjenë  gjithashtu  nga Kunta, kodra  e  shënjtë.
Pra, pasi qe  u  kthjellua origjina e  përbashkët e Skitëve  dhe e Grekëve sipas  traditave te  lashta, sipas  dëshmive   historike, ngjajshmërisë  gjuhësore sipas  perafersive të  zakoneve dhe  ngjajshmêrisë  fizike, mund të  spjegohët    pse shumica  e emrave të  Greqisë  së  lashtë  kanë kuptim vetëm  përmes gjuhës  së  sotme shqipe dhe arsyeja   që  gjejmi sot  fjalë  të  vjetra  greke te  kompozuara  më   elemente  shqipe.

Vëndosja e Skitëve  në  Azinë e  Vogël

Derisa  Skitët e  perendimit  i bartën kolonit  e tyre  deri në   Greqi, ata të pjesës qendrore vijuan të  zbresin drejtë  Azisë së Vogël  ku e  pushtuan Kapadokinë, Bithininë,  Frigjinë  dhe Trojadën, ku  më  parë  banohej  më  koloni  siriane  dhe i  priten si  anëtarë te  familjes së tyre.
Historia  e vjetër  dhe traditat  na  mësojnë  se Kapadokia  ishte e  banuar  fillimishtë  më  fëmijët  e Togormës.
Denisi, pra   gjeografi i njohur na  mëson se Kapadokia ishte  një vendëbanim i Skitëve kurse  Porfirogjeneti i jep emrin  Kaldia  territoreve te Trebizonës që   i perkisnin ketij  populli.
Kurse Herodoti  i vëndos në  këto  vende Sirët, që   gjeografë  tê  tjerë i quajnë Asirët ose Saspirët, ku i njëjti   popull emrohet  më  vonë  por  me  emrin Kazari   një   popull në mesin e turqëve.

Gjeografet e vjetër të antikitetit e permendin qytetin  Komana në Kapadokië, poashtu kishte, sipas  Plinit, edhe  në Kaukaz  një qytet me  emerin Komani.
Korali i Kapadosëve i permendur  nga    Arrieni,  kishte   poashtu origjinë Skite.
Bithinianët, sipas Ksenofonit  ishin Trakë, do  thotë  më   origjinë Skite, ku Straboni i permend nder ta  Trokmi dhe  Brigjët  ku poashtu edhe  Etieni  i Bizantit iu jepë  emrin   Brukaj  këtij  populli ku e  gjejmi po  te  njejtin emër  ne   gjeografinë e Kaukazit, Burki, ku periardhja e  tyre  vjen  nga Birkaj ose  Birshi i Mesopotamisë.
Frigjët, ku sipas  Herodotit rrjedhin nga Brigjët që pasi kaluan nga Azia   në Europë kthehën perseri dhe vëndosën në Azi, shumë  kohë  para  ekspedicionit te Argonautëve.

Straboni   thotê  se  Frigjët ishin Skitë  si Bithinianët, te ardhur  nga  malet e Rifes. Tek  ky popull  gjëjmi Tabeni  dhe Aksiasi, si në  Kaukaz një  regjion te  quajtur Sharks si ne Persidë dhe Mikdanët si në Babilonië.
Trojada sipas  historianëve grek ishte një  koloni Trake te ardhur aty në krye  me Dardanosin qe  më  vonë  ky  vend  e mori  emrin Troja  sipas  mbretit Tros, që sundoi në  një  kohë  qe  nuk  mbahet  mendë, mirëpo kjo  origjinë spjegohet  lehtë   në Traki ku ishte  një  provinc  më  emrin Dardante. Kurse emri Troas vjenë  ndoshta  nga  Rhoa Daj i Kaukazit, që  gjëndet buz lumit Rhoas e  disa  autorë e  qujnë më  emrin Rhoda.  Kishte poashtu edhe në  lindje të  Tigrit një  Rhoa Daj, afër Dara Daj ku emri Dardante  mund  të këtë marrur  këtu  rrenjën.
Disa  dijetarë ishin habitur kur  zbulojnë se emrat e Trojanëve si dhe  emrat e vëndeve iu ngjanin emrave grekë,  ku  nuk ekzistonte asnjë baz  se Troja  ishte e themeluar  prej grekëve. Mirëpo kjo  ngjajshmëri  fare  nuk  na  habit  kur  mendojmi se grekët  dhe  trojanët ishin me  periardhje  të njëjtit popull   Skitë  dhe  sherbehëshin më  te njëjtën idiom.

Pomponius Mela  na  fletë për Gargaris, një  qytet  i trojanëve, rrënxë Ides, poashtu edhe Straboni e vëndos  në  Kaukaz   diku në  veri një  fis  me  emrin Gargarens. Afër  këtij  fisi   gjindej Naura, poashtu  edhe në  Troadë  gjendej një  qytet  në veri te Ides më emrin Anaura.
Straboni i   permendë edhe dy qyteza  tjera të Troadës, do  thotë  në Frigji  më  emrin Sudena dhe Sige, që  në  kohën e Strabonit  ishin kthyer  në  rrënoja por  sipas  Plinit, emrohen dy qytete tjera  edhe në Kaukaz te një fis me  emrin Sudeni dhe Sigej.

Në  jug  të Azisë  së Vogël, Likia dhe Silikia ishin vendbanime  Skite dhe  gjeografia  e këtyre  provincave nga  autorë  te ndryshëm si Straboni, Ptolemeu  si dhe shenimet  tjera  greke na mësojnë  se perputhen me  traditat siç e  thotë Spencer   se  të  gjithë  këta  popuj ishin të një  origjine si Kaldeanët.

==================================================  ====================================
Si e shohim nga kjo dëshmi, se  këta skitët  ishin   i njëjti  popull  që  historianët  mê  vonë  i njohin mê ermin "grekê" dhe kjo  ështê arsyeja  sot  qê nê tabletat e  Linearit B si dhe në shkrimet  Etruske  hasim  në  fjalë të  vjetra skite apo  sllave  ku në fakt  janë fjalë  të  folura  nga këta  grekët e lashtë  që i njohin  autorët  por  më emrin "grekë" dhe si e shohim  pas kësaj analize, nuk mbetet  asgjë  enigmatike  për  të zbuluar se  vetë  fjalët  skito/greke  vertetojnë këtë  lidhje mës tyre. 

Si  pêrfundim,mund tê  themi,se  gjuha  shqipe ajo  që hasim nê tabletat e Linear B  nuk  është   pellazge por  gjuhë  autoktone e banorve të  hershëm  të Molopêve os e Molosëve  të  cilët i  pêrkasin civilizimit  më të vjetër nê Europë  të dalur  pa dyshim nga qytetrimi i Vinçës  që shtrihëj nga Danubi  deri në  Egje, të cilët shqiptarët   rrjedhin nga ky qytetrim   e kurrêsesi  jo nga Pellazgët   njê popull mitik dhe i krijuar  pa asnjê  baz  shkêncore  qê  rrjedhte  vetem nga  imagjinata e autorve  tê vjetêr,  se  ne realitet  kjo ishte  vetêm  se  njê  diaspor  qê lundronte  me anije nga njê  vend  ne tjetrin dhe iu dha  emri "pellazgë"   qê  shkonin e  vinin si  lejlekÊt  duke bredhur  neper  mesdhe  dhe  që  mesuan shqipen  derisa  qendruan  pranê Molosëve.




Nxjerrur nga një studim i Pukevillit.

Perktheu per forumin shqipëtar:kreksi

----------


## Kreksi

Grekët më origjinê  skite ?

A nuk do t' ishte në interesin e madh për historianët, për filozofët, për artistët dhe për të gjithë, *më në fund për ta ditur se ciles rac

ishin skulptorët e vjetër, të "urtit" (të letersisë antike), folësat, shefat ushtarak, politikanët e mdhenj të Greqisë antike?

Ndërsa nuk dim asgjë, mundem vetem te shprehim "supozime" (teori), por qfar vlere kan keto?
Mund ta shtrojm pyetjen, si nje qështje kaq e rëndësishme ka lën paraardhsit tonë kaq indiferent. Kur te shohim konkludim qe disa anthropo-sociologë mundohen me nxjerr nga karakteret etnike, besoj qe nuk ësht punë e vogel te mirrem me etninë e "Grekëve" te epokës t'madhe. Nuk duhet te kemi frikë ta përseritemi: pamundesia qe ta dim (etnin e tyre), esht faju i arkeologve klasik. "Nje pjes e edukatës se tyre duhet te ribëhet." (kritik e ashpër ndaj pseudoshkenctarve)
Kemi thenë, por kjo është vetëm teori, që Pellazgët ishin shumica brakicefal, ndërsa "greket" primitiv ishin dolikocefal. Ne s'kemi boll dokumente për nje konkudim të till. Bile, qka jan Pellazgët? Ato disa kafka te "grekve" te vjeter, qe vin sidomos nga Atika, tregojn qe shumica ishin kafka te zgjatura; mirepo ka gjithashtu, nër ta, dhe jo në menyr te jasht zakont (dmth ka shum jo vetem aty ktu), tipe brakicefale.

*Plus asaj, seria "kafkore" e përdorur për këtë afirmim ka shumë pak interes: elementet qe e komponjn nuk kan qen te klasifikum ne mënyrë statografike (shtresat një mbi një qe lejojn datimin). Ajo qe do vlente, është te dihet, epok pas epokës, cilat kan qënë fizionomitë antropologjike të Greqisë.

Nëse vërtet Greqia e lashtë ishte dolikocefale, ajo ka ndrrua shumë sot.
Kur studiojm popullata ballkanase, e shofim qe Grekët jan pjes e atyre më te pak njoftun. Ja ç'ka shkruante Denikeri për ta, në 1913, në një komunikatë Institutit franqeze t'antropologjisë: "Sa i përket Grekve, kemi shumë pak dokumente për antropologjinë e tyre.
Mundemi vetem të thëmi se, Gadishulli ballkanik, Ballkanik- perendimor, ballkanik- verior duhet te jet edhe një i tret, i vogel, dolikocefal dhe shum i zi, afruar me racën gadishullo-iberike (Spanjë, Portugal te sotem), e qkepune ne gadishullin iberik ne jugun e Italisë dhe në ishujt e detit Mesdhe". Qe nga kjo datë kam sjell nje sasi t'madhe dokumentesh te reja por do ta shohim më vonë se qka duhet me mendu per afirmacionin më nalt (egzistenca 3 racave ballkanike).
Kur egzaminojm: në nje anë, vogëlsia teritoriale e Greqisë dhe, në tjetrën anë, gjërsia e konsiderueshme e domenev ku kan qen, me sasi te madhe, "Grekët", mund te shtrojm pyetjen: në cilat vendet jan marr te gjith ata "Grek" extra-muros (jasht Greqisë).
Asnjë grup, perpos "Sllavët", nuk prezenton nje qkepje te tillë. Faktikisht, dhe ne menyre te thjesht duhet te kuptohet qe jan "Grekët" dhe "Grekët", sikur jan "Sllavët" dhe "Sllavët"! Shum popullsi rreth detit të zi dhe detit aegean, shum popullsi ne Azi të vogel ouse ne Mesdhe te mesme jan "greqizua", pa pas kurrë shum "grek" në mesin e tyre, pa pas ne venat e tyre gjak grek.
Ka pas "Grek", kolonizues t'mdhenj, sikur Fenician ose Romakë."
*Grekët duken se kan nje gjatesi mesatare, ndoshta pak më e madhe sesa mesatarja europeane. Indeksi cefalik është nën-brakicefalik.

Mirëpo popullata greke tregon te gjitha format e kafkave. Megjithatë, kafkat brakicefalike jan shumicë. I kam gjetur afër 49 %100 kafka (brakicefale), kundrej vetem 34 %100 kafka dolikocefale. Duke studiuar grafikun e qendrimev individuale dhe ate te indeksit cefalik, kuptohet menjëher qe ka shum shumllojshmeri *etnike reprezentuar në Greqi. S'nevojitën më shum se keto dy karaktere per ta demostruar qe ky grup esht heterogjen. Ka gjithashtu edhe persona shum te vogel edhe shum të mdhenj; tipa hyperdolikocefal dhe tipa hyperbrakicefal.

Gadishulli helenik është e prer ne 2, gati saksisht, nga e 20-a grad longjitudinale lindore e Parist. Për Denikerin, popullatat qe jan në përandim te ksaj vije i pekasin, n'përgjithsi, tipit adriatico-shqipëtar, karakterizuar nga nje gjatesi te nalt dhe nje indeks cefalik brakicefal; ndërsa ne lindje te 20-es grad, Grekët e Thesalisë "dhe ndoshta nje pjes e atyre të Atikës" duket se jan nje tip totalisht i ndryshëm sa i perket gjatsive dhe indeksev cefalike më të vogla.

Mirëpo e 20°-a grad longjitudinale lindore e Parisit kalon ne lindje te zinqirit të Pindës; dhe mendoj qe me mire esht te vendosim nje ndarje fal te ktij zinqiri kodror. Ju kujtoj qe Denikeri mendonte qe Grekët e lindjës ishin dolikocefal."
Nëse tentojmë ti klasifikojmë karakterostikat morfologjike sipas regjioneve do të arrijm në rezultate kaotike ndaj edhe nuk lejohet kjo hipotez (dmth karakteristikat morfologjike nuk mvaren sipas lokalizimt gjeografik). Në përendim të Greqisë, ishujt Jonian duken, sipas Stefanosit, qe jan te banuar nga nje popullate brakicefalike dhe nën-brakicefalike.

Më sa duket, ashtu është edhe për ishullin e madh Eubée ne lindje. Kafkat rrumbullake, në këto dy regjione, spjegojnë thjeshtë prezencen e tyre (prezencen e brakicefalve qe përshkruante Stefanosi). Shqipëria dhe Epiri jan shumë afër ishujve Joniane dhe e dim qe ne dy bregjet e Aspropotamosit, popullatat jan brakicefale.
E kan mbajtur gjuhën dhe racen e tyre. Kjo është fakt i thjeshtë i Historisë.

Grekët kan zakonisht hunden e drejt; mirëpo tipi ballo-hundor (fronto-asal) qe skulptorët kan reprenzentua nuk esht karakter morfologjik qe egziston normalisht; esht nje krijim estetik. Gjejm kogja shumë Grek qe kan hund shqiponjesh (tipik shqiptare ne fakt); ose hund te ngritur te nalt ne majen e tyre, sikur qe e gjejm shpesh tek Sllavët. A esht kjo nje kujtim i influences etnike te vjeter ardhur nga Veriu, në kohen e sulmeve te Perandorisë Bizantine? Përzirja e racave duket ende ne keto tipe fizionomike kaq te veqanta.
Syt e Grekve jan në përgjithsi te zi-kaft; mirëpo syt e qelt gjithashtu nuk jan të rrallë. Ndërsa, flokët e e bardha jan te jash zakonshme. Personalisht, kam notua vetem 1,5%. Jan flokët e kafta dhe te zeza qe dominojnë. Me duhet të them, qe keto zbulime t'mija nuk akordohën totalisht me rezultatet e autorve te ndryshem. Kshtu, Ornstein tregon qe shpeh ka gjet në Greqi persona me sy te kaltërt ose ngjyrë hinit, më flokë bjonde."

*Momentalisht, Greqinë antropologjike ësht sikur një rrugë qorre ne cilen jan ndal grupet etnike qe kan sulmua (pushtua) gadishullin. Popullata greke esht sikur nje fotografi kompozite e popujve ballkanase. Mirëpo nje imazh i till nuk esht i bollshem. Ndoshta, një ditë do arrijm t'i klasifikjomë grupet qe komponojn popullatat e Greqisë, dhe do t'e qesim secilën në vendin e vet..?

Mirëpo kjo vepër duhet te bazohet ne ate qka ka qen popullata primitive e Greqisë; e Greqisë parahistorike fillimist, pastaj te Greqisë klasike.
Dhe kjo sht arsya pse ne po këmbngulim afer grekve, per te na thojn cilat kan qet karakteristikat morfologjike e para-ardhsit te tyre më të lashtë."

*Nëse vërtet arrijm ta demostrojmë qe grekët më primitiv, te themi se grekët e neolitikut janë të njejtës racë sikur ata qe në të njejtën kohë ndertojshin kourganët e Rusisë jugore, do të ishte një sjellje shkencore madheshtore. Po e rikujtoj qe Bosnia-Hercegovina ka në nekropolet (varrezat) e saj, tipe njerzore që i përkasin asaj race ende enigmatike. Dal nga dal, do ta gjëjmi shperndarjen gjeografike, dhe do t'e kuptojmi ndoshta origjinën e saj. Kush e di cilat lidhje do t'i gjëjmi më popullsitë parahistorike të Europës qëndrore dhe Përendimore e sidomos më ato të Paleolitikut?

Ndoshta edhe egziston një lidhje më e vonshme mes Dolikocefalët Jugo-lindorë european dhe Dolikocefalët e mdhenjë të Europës përendimore, të kohës te dolmenëve ?

Dhe atëherë, sa probleme do t'i dilnin Historisë ?

Perktheu   nga Euge Pittard 1924 Fisnik Hajdini  për  renesancen ilire 2011

======Fundi i dosjes pellazge etruske  e  greke=========

  Falemenderit, presim   edhe reagimet  tuja.  shêndet.

----------


## Kreksi

Deshifrimet e fundit të steles së Lemnos

*Marash=Trim (skite apo greqishte e vjetër)
* MaV=Madh(shqipe e vjetër)
*Zivai=Jeto....(skite apo greqishte e vjetër)
*Harali=pushtuesit...=(skite greqishte e vjetër)

Maraz=Courageux=(Héro en  scythe  ou anciéenne gréc )
MAV=Grand, "i Madh" en albanais
ZIVAI=vie, en (scythe ou grec ancienne)
Harali=ataquée, (scythe ou grec ancienne)

Mont Nebo,  en Jordanie,   lieux dite;Jezrahel
=Nebo=qielli, scythe ou gréc anc.=ciéle...=
=Jezra hel= burimi uji, liqeni, la souce, lac...
Linear B  
=qe te ro ve= 4, en scythe  ou  anc. gréc....=4
=Sur la  miroir Etrusque le mot;
=Zemla=térr ..en scythe  ou gréc anc...

Argumenti;


Schytho Pelasges

Les Pélasgts étoient Scythes. Cette assertion peut être démontrée par différentes preuves sans réplique, quoique les écrivains Grecs aient singulièrement obscurci le sujet par leur fier entêtement a vouloir que leur nation fut aborigène, ou issue de la terre sur laquelle elle vivoit. Il est malheureux qu'ils n'aient pas tous partagé, a cet égard, la manière de penser du philosophe Antisthène, qui avoit coutume de représenter aux Athéniens, qu'une semblable réputation appartenait a des limaçons, et non à des hommes. Mais ce qui prouve que les Pélasges étoient Scythes, c'est qu'ils étoient venus dans la Grèce par le nord-est, et que les Scythes occupoient toute cette partie : car nous trouvons des établissemens de Pélasges sur l'Hellespont; et dans la Thessalie, située au nord-est de la Grèce, il existoit une vaste région spécialement appelée Pelasgia du temps d'Homère, et long-temps après lui. Trogue Pompée, dans Justin, liv. VU, ch. x, dit expressément que les peuples de la Macédoine se nommoient anciennement Pélasges, Strabon, liv. Vi l ,pag,222, assure que les Thraces, sous Eumolpe, peuplèrent l'Attique de leurs colonies ; et Hérodote donne à ces Thraces, comme on l'a vu plus haut, la dénomination de Pélasges. Plùtarque, dans la Vie de Romulus « On dit que les Pélasges, après avoir » erré sur la plus grande partie de la terre, et en » avoir soumis les habitans, se fixèrent dans la con33 trée dont ils avoient fait la conquête. » Cela ne peut se rapporter qu'aux Scythes. Pausanias nous apprend, liv. X, ch. 5, que l'oracle de Delphes fut établi par les Scythes hyperboréens; et les anciens poètes Grecs lui donnent encore le nom de Pélasgien. Quelques mythologistes ont dit qu'Inachus, le premier roi fabuleux des Pélasges, étoit arrivé de la Grèce par mer; mais je suis convaincu que cette idée n'a sa source que dans la similitude des mots  mXetyfis [ la mer ], et UtXauryç [ Pélasge ]; quoique ce dernier dérive plus vraisemblablement de wsX*yft/v [inonder], à cause que les Pélasges s'étoient précipités sur une si vaste étendue de pays; ou plus probablement encore, de quelque épithète Assyrienne ( Égyptienne ou Phénicienne ) donnée aux anciens habitans par le petit nombre d'Égyptiens et de Phéniciens qui s'étoient établis parmi eux; si ce n'est pas plutôt une dénomination Scythique ou Gothique. A la vérité, nous ne saurions être trop en garde contre les illusions de l'étymologie, et les erreurs qui résultent de la ressemblance ou de l'identité des noms : car dans les anciennes chroniques et dans les traditions, ce sont presque autant d'écueils contre lesquels le vaisseau de l'antiquaire s'expose faire naufrage; et le danger est si grand, qu'il vaut mieux n'en jamais approcher. Il est tellement convaincu que les Pélasges étaient Scythes, qu'il paroît croire que cette opinion n'a pas besoin de preuves. Cependant il seroit à desirer qu'il eût insisté davantage sur un point aussi curieux et aussi intéressant. Hérodote, Thucydide, Strabon, affirment que les Pélasges sont venus de la Thessalie dans la Grèce; et la Thessalie étoit anciennement regardée comme faisant partie de la Thrace; de sorte que les Pélasges étoient Thraces, c'est-à-dire, Scythes, Gètes ou Goths. Le mot Hellas [ou Grèce] reçoit, des différens écrivains, différens degrés d'extension : il en est qui, comme Démosthène, mi Philippique, en retranchent la Macédoine et l'Epire. Les Hellènes [ou Grecs], dans toute la rigueur du terme, étoient les Pélasges descendus de la Macédoine, anciennement appelée Pclasgia, selon Trogue, dans la Grèce proprement dite. II est certain que l'Epire fut aussi habitée par les Pélasges ; car Denys d'Halicarnasse fait sortir d'Épire les Pélasges d'Italie; et le célèbre oracle de Dodone, appelé P.élasgien, étoit à l'extrémité septentrionale de l'Epire. On sait bien que le langage de l'Epire et de la Macédoine étoit le dialecte Dorique de la langue Grecque. Ainsi, en retranchant de l'Hellas [ou Grèce] la Macédoine et l'Épîre, le raisonnement demeure le même. L'ancienne Pélasgie renfermoit la Macédoine, l'Epire, et s'étendit dans la suite à cette partie appelée dans des temps postérieurs, Hellas [ou Grèce]. Peutêtre lesThraces qui remplissoient cette Chersonèse, furent-ils nommés Pélasges par leurs frères du nord, parce que, de tous côtés, ils étoient environnés par la mer [pelagos], excepté au nord.  Mais, comme il est aujourd'hui généralement convenu parmi les savans, que les Pélasges et les Hellènes ne formoient qu'un seul et même peuple sous deux dénominations différentes , nous allons faire voir que les Hellènes, d'abord appelés Pélasges, étaient Scythes. Ceux qui desireront plus de renseignemens sur les Pélasges, pourront consulter Geinoz, Fréret, et autres auteurs. Les Hellènes étoient Scythes. La mythologie même suffiroit pour persuader de cette vérité; car on sait très-bien qu'Hellen, regardé comme le père du nom Hellénique, étoit le fils de Deucalion ; et Lucien, De deâ Syrâ, p. 882, édit. Benedict. 161o, vol. il, dit expressément que Deucalion étoit Scythe: « Deucalion le Scythe, du temps duquel arriva le » grand déluge.» Deucalion étoit fils de Prométhée" Prométhée étoit Roi des Scythes. Les Titans, ou famille des dieux, suivant les mythologistes Grecs, étoient de Scythie. Les hymnes attribués à Orphée, qui sont anciens, quoiqu'ils ne lui appartiennent pas, donnent expressément aux Titans la qualification Scyhtes ancêtres des Grecs. Mais laissant là la mythologie, qui se place aussi loin de l'histoire que la fable de la vérité, marchons sur une base plus assurée. Thucydide, Ih. I, ch. 28, est un garant incontestable que les Hellènes furent originairement une petite tribu de la Thessalie; et son témoignage est confirmé par Hérodote et Strabon. II est certain que les Thessaliens étoient Thraces ; car Thucydide, liv. II, ch. 2p, nous apprend que les Thraces s'étendoient jusqu'à la Phocide. Strabon appelle Thraces les Athéniens qu'Hérodote nomme Pélasges de la Thessalie, contrée située entre la Thrace et l'Attique. Eusèbe, p. 7, et le Chronicon Paschale, pag. 4o, désignent les Ioniens comme Scythes. Epiphane, liv. I, p. 6 de son ouvrage contre l'hérésie, dit que tous les peuples au sud de l'HelIespont, c'est-à-dire, les Macédoniens et les Grecs, étoient Scythes. La langue et les murs de tout l'Hellas, depuis la Thrace jusqu'à la mer d'Ionie, étoient celles des Thraces, des Scythes, des Gètes, des Goths.
*
Hérodote avoue son incertitude concernant la langue que parlaient les Pélasges. D'après certaines indications, il croit cependant quils parlaient une langue barbare. On sait que, par le nom de barbares, les Grecs désignaient particulièrement les peuples de la Scythie, de la Perse, et en général les nations asiatiques. Hérodote ajoute : « Or, si tel était l'idiomc de a toute la nation, il s'ensuit que les Athéniens , Pélasges d'origine, oubliéu rent leur langue en devenant Hellènes , et quils apprirent celle de ce der«nier peuple (6). » Le père de l'histoire se trompe a cet égard; car les Indo-Scythes, ancêtres des Pélasges, et les Scythes du Caucase et des bords de la mer Caspienne, souche des Hellènes, avaient la même origine, et conséquemment leurs langues n'étaient pas tellement "sans rapports, que les Athéniens fussent obligés d'oublier absolument l'une pour apprendre l'autre. Il y avait sans doute plus d'éléments des langues sémitiques dans la langue des Scythes caucasicns que dans celle des Pélasges ; cependant celle-ci n'en était pas dépourvue; car les colonies égyptiennes et phéniciennes , qui s'étaient fixées dans la Grèce antérieurement aux Hellènes, avaient dû y introduire des modifications.
En ce qui concerne les Hellènes, il est certain qu'ils étaient Scythes caucasiens.
*
D'autre part, que ces mêmes Goths, Gètes ou Scythes, après avoir passé le Danube, aient peuplé la Germanie, et plus tard aient vaincu les Romains, cela est constaté par le témoignage de quelques-uns des historiens byzantins les plus estimés , notamment par ce passage de Georges le Syn-celle : « Lorsqu'un grand nombre de Scythes, qui sont appelés Goths, eu« rent passé le fleuve Ister (aujourd'hui le Danube), au temps de Décius, u ils ravagèrent. l'empire romain (4). » Ammien Marcellin appelle aussi ces peuples Scylhiæ gcntes, dans le récit de la mort du même empereur, qui périt dans une bataille contre les Goths, ou Gètes (5).
Enfin, que ce soient ces Gètes, Goths, ou Scythes, venus des contrées voisines de la mer Noire, auxquels on a donné le nom de Germains, cela est de toute évidence par un grand nombre de faits et de témoignages antiques, entre lesquels nous: choisissons ceux-ci. Dans les Dits mémorables de Socrate, écrits par Xénophon environ quatre cents ans avant l'ère chrétienne, on lit : «Les Scythes dominent en Europe (6). n Un passage de Pline est plus décisif encore; le voici : a Le nom de Scylhes est partout « changé en ceux de Sarmales et de Germains; et l'ancienne dénomination « n'est restée qu'aux peuplades les plus éloignées , lesquelles sont presque -(t inconnues au reste des mortels (
*
Sorce;
books.google.frFrançois-Joseph Fétis - 1869 
Le père de' l'histoire se trompe a cet égard; car les Indo-Scythes, ancêtres des Pélasges, et les Scythes du Caucase et des bords de la mer Caspienne, souche des Hellènes, avaient la même origine, et conséquemment leurs langues ...
*
books.google.frSimon Pelloutier, Chiniac de La Bastide - 1771 
De ces raisonnemens enfin on nous laisse à conclure que ces mots étoient des restes de la Langue des anciens Pélasges , restes qui prouvent qu'elle étoit la même que celle des Scythes ou Celtes ; & par conséquent, &c.
*
Pélasges étaient Scythes d'origine; la seconde, qu'ils sortirent de la Thrace pour envahir la Grèce , et que les Grecs sont Pélasges, et par conséquent Scythes d'origine

Université de Besançon - 1986 -
... perché ai tempi dell'alleanza proprio con gli Sciti, si era abituato all'usa barbaro di bere il vino puro. 17. ... Esemplare il caso del rapimento da parte dei Pelasgi delle donne che festeggiavano a Brauron : cfr. HDT., VI 138. 24.

----------


## kutje

GJUHA JONE ASHTE GJUHA ILIRE EUROPIANE.Gjuha PELAZGE,GJUHA ILIRE,GJUHA SHQIPE,AMIN u KRY.

----------


## Kreksi

> GJUHA JONE ASHTE GJUHA ILIRE EUROPIANE.Gjuha PELAZGE,GJUHA ILIRE,GJUHA SHQIPE,AMIN u KRY.


Kutje, kur  nuk  ke çka  thua, më  së  miri  do ishte  që  tê mos i shkruajsh as  këta  dy rreshta...hahahhaa !

Postimet  për  ti kuptuar  duhet  tê lexoni që nga  postimi nr. 1   deri Nr...9, më shpres  se  do gjejsh  të  verteten..  shendet mik.

----------


## kutje

Nuke e dije qka kupeton me shkrime ??????????????????????ß

----------


## Kreksi

> Nuke e dije qka kupeton me shkrime ??????????????????????ß


"Pellazgët  ishin Skitë, dhe  ky  argument  mund  të mbrohet mes  provash të ndryshme, pa kurrfarë replike, megjithëse  autorët  grekë më  ç'do  kushtë  gjithëmon e kanë errësuar këtë qështjen skite nga arsyeja e   mburrjes  dhe kryneqsisë  së tyre  duke u  munduar  të tregohën se  populli i tyre  ishte vendas i dalur  nga dheu  ku ata jetonin. 

Më keqardhje  që mënyren  e mendimit  nga   filozofi  Antisten  nuk e  ndajten edhe  autor  tjerë, i cili  kishte shprehinë  që  t'ua ndante  Atenasve këtë dije duke iu thënë atyre se këto ndertime të së  kaluares  ishin nga limasonët  pellazgë e jo nga  njerzit  e vëndit.
Mirëpo  se  çfarë provash  mund të  japim se Pellazgët  ishin Skitë, te  cilët  kishin hyrë ne Greqi nga ana Veri-lindore  dhe se  posedonin tërë  këtë pjesë  të Gadishullit sepse  gjëjmi  banime  pellazge  në Helespont si dhe Thesali, në  veri të  Greqisë  në  këtë regjion që quhej Pelazgia në kohën e Homerit dhe shumë  kohë pas  tij." :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Bajraku

PARATHËNIE E  LIBRIT TË EDOUARD SCHNEIDER PËR  PELLASGËT,  PËR SHQIPTARËT
http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&...O-8-MRXp8Zoe7w

----------


## kutje

Me vjen shume,shume,dhe prape,shume keq ,sepse populli shqipetare nuke kupeton gjuhen pellazge,mirepo popull pellazge nuke egziston,ashte nji fakt,qe me siguri ashte.Populli pellazge,gjuha pellazge,i takojne vetem shqipetareve,vetem atyne qe folin gjuhen shqipe ilire.Se skitet jane pellazge,ashte nji shkaravine,se greket jane pellazge jane shkaravina,ose sllavet etj.Mirepo europa sote perdore historina shume te dobeta,dhe pa kurfare shije.Si munden me dijte diqka ,greket e vjeter,greket e rij,sllavet e vjeter sllavet e ri.Bie fjala turqit jane pellazge,mirepo sote nuke jane,njashtu edhe shume popuj tjer.

----------


## Kreksi

Pellazgët  ishin Skitë, dhe  ky  argument   mund  të mbrohet mes  provash te  ndryshme, pa kurrfare replike,  megjithëse  autoret  grekë me  çdo   kushtë  gjithëmon e kanë errësuar këtë  qeshtjen skite nga arsyeja e   mburrjes   dhe kryneqsisë  së tyre  duke u   munduar  të tregohën se  populli i tyre   ishte vendas i dalur  nga dheu  ku ata  jetonin. Me keqardhje  që mënyren  e  mendimit  nga   filozofi  Antisten  nuk e   ndajten edhe  autor  tjerë, i cili  kishte  shprehinë  që  t'ua ndante  Atenasve  këtê dije duke iu thënë atyre se kjo keto  ndertime te se  kaluares  ishin nga  limasonët e jo nga  njerzit  e vendit.
Mirëpo  se  çfarë provash  mund te   japim se Pellazgët  ishin Skitë, te  cilët   kishin hyrë ne Greqi nga ana Veri  lindore  dhe se  posedonin tërë  këtë  pjes  te Gadishullit sepse  gjejmi   banime  pellazge  në Helespont si dhe  Thesali, ne  veri te  Greqisë  në  këtë  regjion që quhej Pellazgia në kohën e  Homerit dhe shumë  kohë pas  tij.

Trog Pompeu, në vepren Justini, në  librin VU, kapitulli X, thotë qëllimishtë   se, banorët e Maqedonisë  dikur  quhëshinPelazgë, poashtu edhe  Straboni nê librin e tij VI I, faqe 222, na   siguron se Trakët në kohën e Eumolpit,  banonin në Atikë, më kolonit e tyre,  kurse Herodoti thotë për Trakët  se  dominohëshin nga Pellazgët.

« thuhet  se Pellazgët, pasi që  kishin  bredhur gati se tërë siperfaqen e  tokës,  dhe i kishin nënshtruar banorët   vëndas, ata zëjnë vënd  në  këto  vise  të   pushtuara. Ky pêrshkrim iu kushtohêt   vetëm se  skitëve, ku Posanias neve na   tregon në librin X, kapitulli 5, se orakuli  i Delfes ishte  themeluar nga Skitët  Hiperborean;  dhe se  më  vonë, poetet   Grekë  i dhanë emrin Pelazgian.

Disa autor që mirren më mitologji, kanë   cekur  se Inakusi, mbreti i parë i  famshëm i Pelazgëve kishte ardhur  në  Greqi nga deti, mirëpo, jemi të  bindur   se kjo ide e ka  burimin vetëm se  në  ngjajshëmeri  të  fjalëve,  «mxetyfis»=deti, dhe se  «utxauryç»=Pelazges, si do  që ky   lakim pa  dyshim  vjen nga  «wsxyfthv»=përmbytje, nga se,  Pellazgët ishin sulur dhe kishin zën  vënd  mbi  tërë këtë siparfaqe  të  madhe  të  vêndit*; që  ishte  nê  realitet   si një epitet  asirian egjiptas  e  fenikas,  që i ipnin banorëve të  vjetër që  ishin   në  numër  më të  vogël, siç ishin edhe   egjiptasit  dhe  fenikasit  të  cilët  kishin  zënë  vënd  në mesin e  këtyre  banorve  të  vjetër, sikur  të mos  ishin më   saktësishtë, Skitët  dhe Gotët.

Në  realitet, ne nuk duhet të  kemi aqë   shumê  kujdes vetëm  tek  etimologjia,  dhe se gabimet  e tyre që ngjasojnë  në  emra identikë, sepse  në kronikat e  vjetra dhe  tradicionet  që  njohim,  se  shumë anije të këtyre  njohësve të  antikitetit  janë përmbysur, dhe   rreziku  është  aqë i madh  sa  që  e mira   do ishte të mos iu afrohëshim atyre. 

Studiues  të shumtë  janë  aqë  të bindur  se Pellazgët ishin Skitët, sa që duhet   t'iu besohet  se  këto opinione nuk  duhen edhe  prova,  Mbi të  gjitha, duke   insistuar  mbi  një  pik  të  habitshme   dhe  shumë interesante.
Herodoti, Tucididi, Straboni,  dëshmojnë se Pelazgët   kanë ardhur   nga Thesalia, që  ishte  mbrenda  në   Greqi  dhe se dihet  që Thesalia  në këtë   kohë konsiderohej  si  pjesë e Trakisë,  kështu që  shikohëshin edhe  Pelazgët   si  Trakë, do  thotë  ishin Getë  ose  Gotë. 

Fjala Hellas ose «grekë» merrë  nga   autor  të  ndryshëm  shkallzime të  tepruara, siç  janë Demosteni  një   gjysëm Filipiku duke  ndarë  Maqedonin dhe Epirin, ku Helenët, ose   grekët,  më  këtë  term, ishin Pelazgët që  zbritnin nga Maqedonia, që  dikur   quhej Pelazgia, pra  sipas Trogut, në  Greqinë e  ashtuquajtur. Trogi  është  i  sigurt  se edhe  Epiri  ishte  i banuar  më  Pelazgë;  se Denisi i Halikarnasit i  nxjerrë ata nga Epiri kur  u dëbuan  këta pellazgë  për   në Italië, dhe e   permend oraklin e Dodonës si  Pelazgjikë, që ishet  në cepin e skajshëm   verior  të  Epirit. Dihet se  gjuha  e  Epirit  dhe e Maqedonisë ishte  njê  dialekt Dorikë, i gjuhës greke. Kështuqë   Pelazgia e vjetër e  rrethonte Epirin   Maqedoninë si dhe  Greqinë ose  Helladen. Ndoshta Trakët që kishin  qytetin e Kersonës, u quajten Pelazgë  prej  vllëzërve  të tyre  të  veriut, sepse   lagëshin  nga të gjitha anët më  deti,  «pelagos» perveq se  nga veriu.

Mirëpo,  pasi  që është e  njohur  sot   nga  dijetarët se, Pelazgët e Helenët,  janë i njëjti  popull, më  dy emra  te   ndryshëm; mirëpo  ne do të  shohim  se   Helenët  që  nê  fillim u quajten  Pellazgë, në  realitet  ata  ishin Skitë.
Ata që dëshirojnë edhe  më  tepër  të  dhëna për   Pelazgët  le të konsultojnë  autorët Geinoz, Freret dhe autor  të   tjerë...se Helenët  ishin Skitë.
Do na  mjaftonte edhe mitologjia  për   të   dëshmuar  këtë  të vërtë*; sepse,  e  dijmi  fort  mirë që Heleni, që shikohët   si  babai i Helënëve, ishte  i  biri i  Deukalionit:  dhe se Luciani në   vepren   «Dea Sira» faqe. 882  e thotë    qëllimishtë se Deukalioni ishte Skitë.
« Deukalioni  i  biri i Prometeut ishte  Skitë, erdhi në kohën e «përmbytjës   së   madhe.»

Prometeu ishte mbret i Skitëve, ku edhe  Titanët, ose  familja  e  Perendive, sipas   mitologjisë  greke, ishin Skitë.
Mirëpo ta  lëmë  mitologjinë,  që   është  aqë largë  historisë  siq  janë edhe   përrallat  largë  së vertetës, të hecim  mbi baza mê  të  sigurta  pra...
Tucididi në librin II, kpitulli 28  është  një garancion i pa kontestueshëm  se  Helenët   nê  fillim ishin një  fis  i  vogël i  Thesalisë, dhe se  kjo dëshmohët  poashtu edhe nga  Herodoti  e Straboni.  E  sigurt  pra  është  se Thesaliotët ishin  Trakas, sepse Tucididi  në librin II  kap.  II  faqe 24,   thotë se Trakasët    shtrihëshin deri në Fokidë. 


PS; kutje,  sa  pêr  përrla  tÊ   perllazgëve që   të  janë  ngulitur  në  mendje si dhe 90% tê atyre  tjerve ... por ka  dallim  mes  një  libri  të  njê autori  tê një  libri   dhe  dallimi  prej  NJE STUDIMI  SHKENCOR  i dijetareve ...shkrimtaret na knaqen kohëve te  fundit  si edhe  para  150 vite  më  përralla   te pellazgëve  pro asnjêri prej tyre nuk  dijnë se  ç'êshtë analiza  rreth njê syzheut  historik...edhe unê isha  si ti  por  i kam  lënë  këto përralla  pellazgjike  koti.....lexo  studime shkencoe  o  vlla i dashtun,   pyeti njëherë  Akademiket tanë se  kush ishin pellazgët,  ata  do  të tregojnë... shëndet mik.

P.S; Nuk kemi nevoj  per Referanca; as  nga Homeri, as NGA Shnejderi, as  nga Herodoti, as  nga Hesiodi...jemi nê  fazen e ANALIZAVE  SHKENCORE, o  kutje, ...
....i kemi  lexuar  te  gjithat... por nêse  keni ndonjê  analiz nga JU  tê  na sjellni në  kêtê  tem  por  mê  gjatê  se  dy  rreshta  të lutemi.. se  na mbyte...me  dy  rreshta si  karrabishta...hahaaa ! Naten !

----------


## Baptist

_"Pellazgët kanë luajtur dikur një rol të madh te Grekët, Herodoti shpeshëhere i permend ne librat e tij."_-te cilet grek o krek? se greket nuk dinin se quheshin keshtu? -ku e zbulove se pellasget qene grek?_"Të shperndarë në pjesën më të madhe të greqisë, ..."_Kush te tha o krek se qene te shperndare, dhe cka quan "pjesen me te madhe te greqise" - dhe ciles greqi or trim se sa dijme ne ne kohen pellasge nuk ka ekzistuar kurrfare greqie._"i shohim që kalojnë në Argolidë, në Arkadië, nga ketu shkojnë në Thesalië, dhe në Azië. ..."_- Ku i pave or krek daia?
-Si i shohim tek kalojne ? Ku i shohim!_"Ky popull aqë shumë i perhapur në pergjithësi në mesdhe_"Or trimi, por ti qe tash the se nuk banonin as greqine ne teresi !_ " ky popull që ishte bërë i famshëm për plaçkitje"_-kend kishte plackitur ky popull; se meqe na the ne kundershtim nga c'na the: se banoi gjithe mesdhene, ketu na del se paska plackitur veten dhe bere i famshem te vetja! Apo edhek jo eshte vetem nje shpifje e radhes sa per gjoja kinse po them dicka?_"dhe që kishte lënë gjithkahë gjurmë kahë kishte kaluar,"_-s'paska jetuar kundky popull vetem paska kaluar, -po ne atdhe  nga kish jetuar prej mileniumesh nuk la ndonje gjurme?_"kishte zhdukur aqë shumë vende që i kishte pushtuar"_- pash nderen -a ke ide se cfare po thua - si zhduken "vendet" ore?! te kujat paskan qene ato "vende"; kend paskan pushtuar pellasget o kalavesh? Cilet paskan qene ata popuj qe ti i njihke kaq mire e qe paskan ekzistuar ne epoken pellasge, e qe keta i paskan "zhdukur" jo vetem popujt e tu imagjinar, por edhe vendin ku kan jetuar?_"që në kohën e Herodotit e Thukididit nuk mbetej më asnjë, as në Azië e as në Europë, vetëm se disa kantone të mjera, disa vende te izoluara që vertetojnë krejtë pakë vend shkelqësinë Pellazge se sa vjetersinë e tyre."_- po tani c'na thua ortaj? -do thuash se pasi zhduken gjithe popujt e botes ndaluan te zhdukin edhe veten?!
(... per te mos vazhduar me tej...)
---
 Per ata qe kane pasur durimin te lexojne kaq gjate shtrohet pyetja a jane po kaq te absurde llafollogjite ne vazhdim?! 
Marre parasysh faktin se (qe ne hapje), autori i kesaj "@#$%@#%$@", [pardon qe nuk gjej emer] i cili thote-e-c'thote cdo gje qe tha ende pa mbaruar mire paragrafin apo ate qe donte te thonte (nese me te vertete donte te thonte ndogje) e qe bie ne kundershtim te plote me te - eshte e qarte se edhe 1000 faqe tjera do jene po kaq absurde; nje berllog i bluar pambarim, i nje diarrheje verbale te pavlere, qe s'jep shenja se do te pushoje ndonjehere.
Po. Jane, po kaq neveritese dhe absurde te gjitha mbrapeshtimet ne vazhdim.
Per fund, kam edhe nje pyetje:

Pse nuk vizitohesh miku?!

----------


## Kreksi

> [I]
> ---
>  
> Po. Jane, po kaq neveritese dhe absurde te gjitha mbrapeshtimet ne vazhdim.
> Per fund, kam edhe nje pyetje:
> 
> Pse nuk vizitohesh miku?!


Baptist, mos  u ngut  ne paragjykime, qe  pra njê studies tjetêr; 

"Pellazgët ishin *Skitë,* dhe ky argument mund të mbrohet mes provash të ndryshme, pa kurrfarë replike, megjithëse *autoret grekë* me çdo kushtë gjithëmon e kanë errësuar këtë qeshtjen skite nga arsyeja e mburrjes dhe* kryneqsisë** së tyre duke u munduar të tregohën se populli i tyre ishte vendas i dalur nga dheu ku ata jetonin*. Me keqardhje që mënyren e mendimit nga filozofi Antisten nuk e ndajten edhe autor tjerë"...

Falemenderit Baptist, mê  nê fund iu doli një  avokat  pellazgêve...më  vje  mirë...
Në  fund të kêtij studimi keni vitin e botimit, 1852, " Historia e Herodotit" nga studiues, nuk është autor   por Akademik, unê  vetëm  se kam marrur  mundin për  të përkthyer këtë Eseje...  pra  njêherë  ta  sherojmi këtê  studiues  se  pêr  mua ka  shpresa  të "vizitohëm" ...nuk ke pse  nxitihesh as ti e as  kutje....shëndet.

----------


## Kreksi

> _"Pellazgët kanë luajtur dikur një rol të madh te Grekët, Herodoti shpeshëhere i permend ne librat e tij."_-te cilet grek o krek? se greket nuk dinin se quheshin keshtu? -ku e zbulove se pellasget qene grek?
> 
> Pse nuk vizitohesh miku?!


Babtist, mirë,   unê  ju kuptoj  shumê  bukur, jam i njê mendimit   ta  lëmi ashtu si thuani ju, pajtohêm, ...por ç'ti  bêjmi kur  kemi edhe autor tjerë që kêta  Pellazgët  dhe  bashkê me  ta edhe neve   na sjellin  nga Turkmenistani  aty ku ishte  djepi i kêtyre Pellazgêve  ?
 Këtu e  ke nê Enigma  nga Robert D'Angely  nê faqe 80  burimin  nga  libri i botuar në Tiranë e jo nê Paris..lexojeni mirê kÊtê  paragraf  ju  lutemi. 

Ilirët janë i njëjti popull me trakët, nga e cila është bërë Th e njëjtë me GGraikoi) që të dy janë të racës pellazge; pra të bardhë. 

*Origjina e tyre e parë, duke përfshirë skitët, bie në Azi në Turkestanin e sotëm; atje u shfaqën stërgjyshët e tyre të parë.* 

Me kalimine kohës, nën shtytjen e mongolëve që vinin nga Lindja,* trakët, ilirët dhe skitët u detyruan, pak nga pak, që të shkonin më në perëndim;* 

e po kështu skitët u përqendruan rreth lumenjve nëveri të Detit Kaspik dhe të Detit Azov, kurse trakët në perëndim të skitëve, duke pasur si qendër Ukrainën e sotme, dhe së fundi, edhe më në perëndim *ilirët zinin gjithë shpatin verior të Karpateve.* 

Pikërisht _në këto drejtime ne i gjejmë të shtrirë këta tre popuj,_ ku ata *u shtynë nga loja e dyndjeve të njëpasnjëshme drejt perëndimit,* të cilat kanë ndodhur gjatë dhjetëra eqindra mijëra vjetëve, që vijnë* para fillimit të mijëvjeçarit të tretë para Krishtit*, epoka eEkspeditës së parë të argëve drejt Indisë. 
Lëvizjet e ndryshme të popujve që shkaktoi kjo Ekspeditë ushtarake, duke i detyruar të arratisurit të gjenin strehë në drejtimin e veriperëndimit, sollën që *ilirët të shtyheshin drejt jugut, gjë që e bëri krahun e majtë të grupittë zinte shpatin jugor të Karpateve me territoret e sotme të Hungarisë, që kufizohen nga po atoKarpate, malet e Transilvanisë dhe bregun e majtë të Danubit,* kurse krahu i djathtë, dukekapërcyer Danubin në një vend tjetër, u gjendet sot qyteti i Vjenës në Austri, duke qenë më imadh në numër, 
..*.vajti dhe u shtri deri në pikën më të largët, aty ku është qyteti i sotëm iVenecies, dhe në jug deri në Shqipëri, duke zënë gjithë territoret ndërmjet Danubit, Moravësdhe bregut lindor të Adriatikut.*

Nxjerrur  nga "Enigma"   Tiranë 1898

p;s. Baptist, problemi  êshtê  se nuk lexojmi  tê gjithê njêsoj, dikush  lêxon edhe mes  rreshtave, e sidomos njê i huaj  që në  rreshtin e  dytê e kupton se e  shqiptarêt  paskemi, si e  quan auti, *"stergjyshërit"* tanë ? ..  
Shtrohet  pyetja, pse nuk i kunderveheni kêtij shkrimi por mê sulmoni mua  koti, unë  nuk jam autori   por vetem se   kêtu diskutojmi rreth autorve...me qka kêtu edhe  unë kundershtoj  keto fraza  kategorishtê...shêndet.


Baptist, se  harrova, nëse   nuk e ke lexuar këtê liber, mos nxito, e ke nê çdo kiosk, dhe mos harro, lexoje edeh njêhere, ka edhe  paargrafe  tjera  qê ndoshta  do na interesonin per  diskutime, asnjêri nuk jemi fajtor, ne vetem se  diskutojmi  mbi autoret se  ili e  tha mirê e cili jo... kaloni njê  ditë  tê  bukur.

----------


## Baptist

m'fal zotni po une nuk e kam dit se ti je shka.
keto perralla te shkijeve shko shiti ne serbi, por kam drone se as atje nuk te shiten ma 
e kane me qesh me ty si me gjane e gjalle.

----------

